# The All Things Pasta Thread



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
I should know this but in addition to the scallops, red and yellow tomatoes, and chopped onion, what kind of sauce has been added to the dish? Garlic and olive oil, perhaps? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

And possibly just a touch of anchovy paste.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Cannelloni stuffed with spinach and cheese. There might be some chicken breast in there as well but it isn't necessary. A decadent way to celebrate Meatless Monday.


----------



## Oldsarge

Eggplant and Red Onion Pasta with Miso


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36965


LOL. Spaghetti had the same effect on me, but the growth spurt occurred just a bit lower on my torso! BTW, looking at that photo, I must tell you I have never seen spaghetti looking any better than that.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Spaghetti had the same effect on me, but the growth spurt occurred just a bit lower on my torso! BTW, looking at that photo, I must tell you I have never seen spaghetti looking any better than that.


Neither have I!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

Excellent photos. I make sure to always order the stuffed pasta when I eat in a good restaurant. It’s something I rarely make at home. Anyone ever made Ramen noodles from scratch? It is very easy .


----------



## Oldsarge

How do you stuff a cooked cannellone, anyway. I've read that they can be stuffed dry to soften up in the baking process but I've never tried.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> How do you stuff a cooked cannellone, anyway. I've read that they can be stuffed dry to soften up in the baking process but I've never tried.


My dear departed mother would partially cook the pasta enough to make pliable, then stuff & bake, minomym amount of sauce during cooking.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Pasta a la Oregon


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37529
> 
> 
> Pasta a la Oregon


Broiled salmon on a bed of pasta. Is the pasta dressed with anything beyond olive oil, Parmesan cheese and parsley? In any event, I could be convinced to tuck into a platter of that!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Broiled salmon on a bed of pasta. Is the pasta dressed with anything beyond olive oil, Parmesan cheese and parsley? In any event, I could be convinced to tuck into a platter of that!


Couldn't we all!


----------



## Oldsarge

I must try this!!!

Red Wine Spaghetti
Ingredients:

12 garlic cloves, finely chopped
3 Tbsp. extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for drizzling
1 tsp. crushed red pepper flakes
16 Tbsp. (2 sticks) unsalted butter, cut into 1" pieces, divided
2 750-ml bottles red wine
Kosher salt
2 lb. spaghetti
Finely grated Parmesan (for serving)
PREPARATION:


Combine garlic and 3 Tbsp. oil in a small bowl. Heat a large Dutch oven or other heavy pot over medium; pour in garlic and oil. Add red pepper flakes and 2 Tbsp. butter; cook, stirring occasionally, until garlic is very fragrant but not browned, about 3 minutes. Add wine, increase heat to medium-high, and bring to a boil. Cook, uncovered, until reduced by two-thirds, 20-25 minutes; season with salt. Cover and keep warm.
Meanwhile, cook pasta in a pot of salted boiling water, stirring occasionally, until very al dente, about 3 minutes shy of recommended cook time.
Drain pasta and add to sauce, along with remaining 14 Tbsp. butter. Set pot over medium heat and bring sauce to a simmer. Cook, tossing often, until pasta is well coated and sauce is thickened, about 3 minutes. Taste and season with more salt if needed.
Divide pasta among bowls; drizzle with oil and top with lots of Parmesan.
Courtesy of _Bon Apetít_


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37643


Now that's my concept of a "never ending pasta bowl.....Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge

Lasagna soup


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37853
> 
> 
> Lasagna soup


Finally, a way for me to use up all those lasagna noodles in the pantry. It has to be at least a few calories less than a serving of traditional lasagna.....yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Finally, a way for me to use up all those lasagna noodles in the pantry. It has to be at least a few calories less than a serving of traditional lasagna.....yes, no? :icon_scratch:


Oh, it must. After all, it's half liquid and water has no calories.


----------



## David J. Cooper

How do you eat that? The noodles are long and thick.

I really like a version of a few techniques combined.

Open a 24 oz can of whole 🍅. Dump them in a strainer over a bowl and press them slightly. Add a suitable amount of sliced garlic and pepper flakes to a few tablespoons of cold olive oil. Start to heat slowly to infuse the oil. Do not brown. Add the drained tomato’s and cook. While cooking use a potato masher to break them down. At this point drop a pound of dried spaghetti into boiling salted water.

When the tomato’s have cooked down a bit add the reserved juice. Cook a few minutes longer reduce the heat to very low. Now start adding room temperature butter, as much as you feel comfortable with. At least a half stick. Check the seasoning. I am careful here to not over salt.

Now dump in the cooked pasta and a bit of the cooking water. Add some Parmesan and more butter if you like. A bit of fresh basil or parsley over the top.

Of course the better the tomato’s are the better the results. I use San Marzanos or good Californians.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Rigatoni Bolognese


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38123
> 
> 
> Rigatoni Bolognese


I do so love beef Bolognese! I think they mix a bit of lean pork into the beef (at least I do) for the slow cooking process to convert the mixture to a gastronomical delight that we desire. The shape of the noodles over which the meat sauce is applied is simply incidental, but whichever noodle shape is used, yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38771


Both delicious and arguably a healthy pasta option! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38944


I love spaghetti and meatballs goes good with a side of garlic bread.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

More meatballs for Howard.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> More meatballs for Howard.
> 
> View attachment 39035


Jeez Louise, an Italian breakfast! Do you suppose Howard might be willing to share that gastronomical bounty?


----------



## Big T

Being Italian (not full blooded as I'm also Sicilian), I was born, raised and subsist to this day on pasta, though our pasta was always #2 spaghetti, sauced cooked for hours with pork shoulder, and either meatballs or veal cutlets, on the side.

What was rare, is never seeing the jug of wine (portrayed in movies) around. Always ginger ale! Go figure!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> More meatballs for Howard.
> 
> View attachment 39035


No Thanks I'm stuffed.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Jeez Louise, an Italian breakfast! Do you suppose Howard might be willing to share that gastronomical bounty?


pasta isn't a breakfast but by the way sure you can have some.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> pasta isn't a breakfast but by the way sure you can have some.


Having grown up in a home where my mother didn't really cook, I learned to eat whatever whenever. So while there was a nod toward "normal" breakfast foods in my house (cereal, toast, etc.), I ate what I could and leftovers from the night before were usually a good options.

Many a childhood (and, now, adult) breakfasts were happily made out of leftover pasta (mac and cheese blasted in the microwave sent me off to school quite happy and quite often) or other "dinner" foods.

People should eat what they want to eat, but it is just a social construct that makes us think this or that food isn't a breakfast food, etc. To be sure, depending on your work, you might adjust your meals to that schedule, but big picture, I don't buy the "breakfast" or "dinner" food construct.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> Having grown up in a home where my mother didn't really cook, I learned to eat whatever whenever. So while there was a nod toward "normal" breakfast foods in my house (cereal, toast, etc.), I ate what I could and leftovers from the night before were usually a good options.
> 
> Many a childhood (and, now, adult) breakfasts were happily made out of leftover pasta (mac and cheese blasted in the microwave sent me off to school quite happy and quite often) or other "dinner" foods.
> 
> People should eat what they want to eat, but it is just a social construct that makes us think this or that food isn't a breakfast food, etc. To be sure, depending on your work, you might adjust your meals to that schedule, but big picture, I don't buy the "breakfast" or "dinner" food construct.


Growing up, one of my favorite summer breakfasts was cold fried chicken. In the winter it was bean soup.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Growing up, one of my favorite summer breakfasts was cold fried chicken. In the winter it was bean soup.


The chicken, in particular, sound wonderful. To this day, one of my favorite parts of ordering in pizza for dinner is having cold pizza from the fridge for breakfast (sometimes, I do heat it up, but if time is tight, it's straight from the fridge to mouth).


----------



## Oldsarge

In my house there was rarely any pizza left over.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Having grown up in a home where my mother didn't really cook, I learned to eat whatever whenever. So while there was a nod toward "normal" breakfast foods in my house (cereal, toast, etc.), I ate what I could and leftovers from the night before were usually a good options.
> 
> Many a childhood (and, now, adult) breakfasts were happily made out of leftover pasta (mac and cheese blasted in the microwave sent me off to school quite happy and quite often) or other "dinner" foods.
> 
> People should eat what they want to eat, but it is just a social construct that makes us think this or that food isn't a breakfast food, etc. To be sure, depending on your work, you might adjust your meals to that schedule, but big picture, I don't buy the "breakfast" or "dinner" food construct.


I always associated breakfast with eggs, sausage, pancakes, cereal and or bacon to name a few.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> The chicken, in particular, sound wonderful. To this day, one of my favorite parts of ordering in pizza for dinner is having cold pizza from the fridge for breakfast (sometimes, I do heat it up, but if time is tight, it's straight from the fridge to mouth).


If I ate pizza for breakfast then what would I have for lunch?


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> If I ate pizza for breakfast then what would I have for lunch?


More pizza.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> More pizza.


I'll save pizza for lunch.


----------



## Oldsarge

A well topped Pizza is a complete, healthful meal in itself. Why not just live on pizza?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> A well topped Pizza is a complete, healthful meal in itself. Why not just live on pizza?


If I had to eat pizza for a year, breakfast lunch and dinner maybe I'll consider it.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> If I had to eat pizza for a year, breakfast lunch and dinner maybe I'll consider it.


Not HAD to, Howard, GET to!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Not HAD to, Howard, GET to!


I would probably wind up gaining a whole lot of weight.


----------



## Howard

I don't know why I hate eggplant when My Mother makes it with Spaghetti, My mind thinks it's disgusting and slimy and I almost choke up, I just can't eat it, I'd rather eat it in a sandwich like a eggplant parmigiana if you know what I mean. I'm not insulting her cooking or anything, I can't finish the whole thing so I just eat the spaghetti instead. It also goes with the clam sauce, I find it quite nauseating.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ I've noticed over time that someone likes shrimp in his pasta.


----------



## Oldsarge

Meatballs are nice, too.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Meatballs are nice, too.
> 
> View attachment 39358


I like meatball sandwiches, Do you Sarge?


----------



## Oldsarge

Yes, but I prefer eggplant.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39411


That looks really good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39571
> 
> 
> View attachment 39572


I love fettuccine alfredo.


----------



## Howard

Just the other day My Mother made Eggplant Parmigiana so I will try it later for dinner.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's always better the next day.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It's always better the next day.


She had a fresh eggplant, cut it up and I think she fried it and topped it with mozzarella cheese, thought it was really good.


----------



## Oldsarge

Of course!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> She had a fresh eggplant, cut it up and I think she fried it and topped it with mozzarella cheese, thought it was really good.


My friend, something I learned a long time ago..."No one can cook like Mama!"


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, something I learned a long time ago..."No one can cook like Mama!"


My mother can barely make toast and hardboiled eggs. I did have a grandmother who died when I was pretty young who seemed to be a good cook - but as noted, I was very young and had nothing to compare her to at the time. I am pretty familiar with every frozen food made in the '70s as that was quite often dinner. Hungry Man Swansons dinners was high cotton for me. Now, I live with a woman who - and I believe this is an objective opinion - could be a professional chef. Life is funny.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Of course!


How do you cook eggplant Sarge?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, something I learned a long time ago..."No one can cook like Mama!"


My Mother is the only one in the household that cook for both Me And My Father, I can't cook, All we both know how to do is eat the food.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How do you cook eggplant Sarge?


Have you ever tried eggplant lasagna? It is surprisingly good and arguably healthy!


----------



## Oldsarge

I most often slice the eggplant about 1/4" thick, spread it with olive oil and stick it in the broiler. Just as good as frying with nowhere near the amount of absorbed fat. Then I stack it up, pour red sauce and parmesan cheese on top and chow down. However, there are no end of other ways to cook it. I have an eggplant soup recipe to die for, a Japanese eggplant and red onion pasta dish . . . I can go on and on.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Have you ever tried eggplant lasagna? It is surprisingly good and arguably healthy!


I've had eggplant parmigiana but not eggplant lasagna before.


----------



## Oldsarge

If you broil eggplant slices and use them instead of lasagna noodles, that's what you get, only with fewer carbohydrates and all the flavor.


----------



## Oldsarge

Sliced and broiled eggplant can be looked upon as gluten free lasagna noodles. :laughing:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40006


Spaghetti and 'meatloaf,' but where's the sauce? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Spaghetti and 'meatloaf,' but where's the sauce? :icon_scratch:


That's a meatball, isn't it?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> That's a meatball, isn't it?


A very _serious_ meatball.


----------



## Howard

Or just have meatballs by itself as a meal.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Or just have meatballs by itself as a meal.


Jeez Louise, if I did that, I would feel like I was stepping out on the pasta? I'll be noodling over that one, for just awhile. Hmmmn? Does that mean I'll be catfishing by hand or thinking things over for awhile? LOL.


----------



## Big T

Had a blast from my pasta past for dinner: lentil soup! Pasta in it? Yep, orzo, though any tiny pasta can be used. This was always a Lenten dish my mother and one of my grandmothers, would always make. In over 40 years of marriage, my wife has only made a couple of times.

Leftover lentil soup GROWS in the frig, as the lentils and pasta continue to expand. Being very fiberous, the soup is very filling and can be quite aromatic.


----------



## Oldsarge

And fabulous! Since I hardly eat any refined carbs these days, I really go for Olallo brand whole wheat pasta. They make a _stellini _ that should be the _ginocchia d'ape _(bee's knees) in lentil soup.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40071


Sarge, have you ever had Spaghetti-O's before?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard . . . bleagh!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Ditto! :crazy:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Ditto! :crazy:


It was one of those meals I had growing up in the 1980's, sodium in a can. I'll have it once in a while but not all the time.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> It was one of those meals I had growing up in the 1980's, sodium in a can. I'll have it once in a while but not all the time.


It's amazing what nostalgia will do to you.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It's amazing what nostalgia will do to you.


Back in those days all I wanted was having just about everything sugary or salty whether it be TV dinners or Spaghetti O's and or cereals too in the morning such as Frosted Flakes, Lucky Charms or Cocoa Pebbles just to name a few.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Back in those days all I wanted was having just about everything sugary or salty whether it be TV dinners or Spaghetti O's and or cereals too in the morning such as Frosted Flakes, Lucky Charms or Cocoa Pebbles just to name a few.


In the interest of complete candor, I can't say that I can recall ever having eaten a serving of Spagettio's, but I can certainly recall feeding them to our kids on a number of occasions and they did seem to love them. Good times sitting next to a high chair, watching our progeny, scooping handfuls from a plastic bowl, putting two or three spaghetti O's in their mouth(s) and smearing the rest of the handful over their smiling faces and in their hair! Back in those days I really worried about the sate their respective table manners would achieve, later in their lives! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40556


In the beginning...of a "never ending pasta bowl...good eats, for sure, but I always like several meatballs added to sort of dress up the plate!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> In the beginning...of a "never ending pasta bowl...good eats, for sure, but I always like several meatballs added to sort of dress up the plate!


And buttery breadsticks too.


----------



## Oldsarge

Meatballs you want? Meatballs you get.









Plus


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Meatballs you want? Meatballs you get.
> View attachment 40659
> 
> 
> Plus
> 
> View attachment 40660


A coincidence...perhaps, but it was just yesterday that the wife and I dined on spaghetti and meeatballs at The Lakeside Inn, in Mt Dora, Florida. It was founded in 1883 and is the oldest continuously operated hotel in the State of Florida....A very picturesque setting, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge

Everything you see, I owe to spaghetti.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Everything you see, I owe to spaghetti.
> 
> View attachment 40753


I bet she makes a mean plate of spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Oldsarge

Good bet. Sophia is now an official Italian Grandma so she probably does. However, meatballs are actually an American invention. They happened when the Southern Italian immigrants (like my paternal grandparents) arrived in the U.S. and discovered the astonishing abundance of meat available. So if you like meatballs, thank Texas.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Good bet. Sophia is now an official Italian Grandma so she probably does. However, meatballs are actually an American invention. They happened when the Southern Italian immigrants (like my paternal grandparents) arrived in the U.S. and discovered the astonishing abundance of meat available. So if you like meatballs, thank Texas.


Allow me to be the first to do so.....Thank you, Texas! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Just yesterday My Parents and I went to an Italian pizza place for my birthday and I had such a huge plate of Spaghetti a la Joseph w/ grilled chicken which was so good, the sauce was a butter garlic sauce, that was so tasty I wish I could just bottle it up and use it for a dressing. and later I used the bread to just sop up the juice, overall a really delicious dinner. 


I think they also added some lemon zest too which I believe I tasted in the spaghetti.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41052


The arguably exotic showcasing of that platter of pasta is pictoral proof that the Italians really do know how to present a dinner entree in ways that will take a diner's mind off his troubles!


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


Super girlfriend: That's unhygienic.
Me: (a distracted) What?
SGF: I don't want to eat on that table now.
Me: (a distracted) What?
SGF: You'd think they'd know better.
Me: (a distracted) What?
SGF: We're leaving.
Me: Wait, what?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41052


Does the hot woman come with the spaghetti?


----------



## Oldsarge

I think it's the other way round.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41052





Howard said:


> Does the hot woman come with the spaghetti?


Hmmn....... I wonder if I could convince SWMBO to serve pasta for dinner this evening? LOL.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Just yesterday My Parents and I went to an Italian pizza place for my birthday and I had such a huge plate of Spaghetti a la Joseph w/ grilled chicken which was so good, the sauce was a butter garlic sauce, that was so tasty I wish I could just bottle it up and use it for a dressing. and later I used the bread to just sop up the juice, overall a really delicious dinner.
> 
> I think they also added some lemon zest too which I believe I tasted in the spaghetti.


Happy birthday and many more!


----------



## Big T

I woke with a hot woman, and she still remains that way after 40+ years!

I was traveling yesterday, and took a break at a Barnes & Noble. Saw and bought a cookbook "The best Soup Recipes", for my wife and daughter (they love this kind of stuff). Last night, instead of searching for TP, they went out buying ingredients for making most of the soups in the book! I shall be eating like a king for the next several weeks!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I think it's the other way round.


I'll take both!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Hmmn....... I wonder if I could convince SWMBO to serve pasta for dinner this evening? LOL.


And meatballs.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Wife is home for the next fourteen days, since public schools are closed. She texted me we're having beef stroganoff tonight.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Wife is home for the next fourteen days, since public schools are closed. She texted me we're having beef stroganoff tonight.


It sounds like a rather tasty way for you and your soulmate to "self isolate," enjoying a romantic dinner for two. bathed in candlelight!


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> It sounds like a rather tasty way for you and your soulmate to "self isolate," enjoying a romantic dinner for two. bathed in candlelight!


Uh-huh! We also have our youngest daughter back at home, since our alma mater cancelled classes through at least 4/3! When push comes to shove, we much rather typically stay in than go out, and it is only being told you can't go out, that causes you to want to go out!

Where I have a serious issue, is our state governor shuttered all bars, restaurants & non-essential businesses, for the next several weeks. Tomorrow is St. Patrick's Day! Neither my wife or I have even a tiny droplet of Irish in us, but we have always celebrated the day. We even gave our youngest daughter an Irish middle name (Erin), in our quest for legitimacy!


----------



## Oldsarge

smoked salmon, asparagus and parsley over linguine


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Uh-huh! We also have our youngest daughter back at home, since our alma mater cancelled classes through at least 4/3! When push comes to shove, we much rather typically stay in than go out, and it is only being told you can't go out, that causes you to want to go out!
> 
> Where I have a serious issue, is our state governor shuttered all bars, restaurants & non-essential businesses, for the next several weeks. Tomorrow is St. Patrick's Day! Neither my wife or I have even a tiny droplet of Irish in us, but we have always celebrated the day. We even gave our youngest daughter an Irish middle name (Erin), in our quest for legitimacy!


They have not yet gone so far as to close the bars and restaurants around here, but I suspect it is coming. It feels a bit discomfiting to see the Disney Parks and Universal Studios shut down and people have really lost their minds in the grocery and drug stores, cleaning out whole sections of shelves. Traffic volumn on the 'mean streets' is droping somewhat and will continue to do so. Since we had the family and several friends together on Sunday, we celebrated St Paddy's Day and feasted on our corned beef and cabbage, with red skin potatoes at Sunday's dinner. It seemed a bit odd, earlier in the day participating in our Church's Sunday Services via the Internet. Not to be an alarmist, but is this our new way of doing things? :crazy:


----------



## Big T

Tonight we have "shepherd's pie", which is a favorite of mine anytime!

We all need to remain optimistic about our future and learn from the weak areas of our lives today. I have about 1/3 of my workforce cut back at my manufacturing plant, and I will keep the remainder on, just so I don't risk losing them.

My big issue today, is, I believe I will change my screen name: Big T was given to me, after my dad passed in 2004, as relatives always called him Big Tony and I was Little Tony (from birth!)! After his passing, everyone started calling me Big Tony, though I'm not really that big!


----------



## Oldsarge

Bigger Tony? Nearly-as-Big-Tony?

Anyway, more pasta.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Bigger Tony? Nearly-as-Big-Tony?
> 
> Anyway, more pasta.
> 
> View attachment 41282


Probably better to just let it alone, for what I'm called!

Wife added tarragon to the beef stroganoff, last evening, and a nice touch. Tonight, we are having one of my favorites: shepherd's pie!!!!!


----------



## Oldsarge

Tonight I have the girlfriend and her g'grandchildren over. I think I'll do osso bucco milanese . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Glucose or not, I want to do that.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41700


An intriguing coincidence, I think not, but earlier this AM I suggested to the wife that we make up a mess of pasta and steamed clams for dinner this evening. :icon_scratch::icon_scratch::icon_scratch: Is that the theme music for the old "Twilight Zone" TV show I hear playing in the background?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> An intriguing coincidence, I think not, but earlier this AM I suggested to the wife that we make up a mess of pasta and steamed clams for dinner this evening. :icon_scratch::icon_scratch::icon_scratch: Is that the theme music for the old "Twilight Zone" TV show I hear playing in the background?


Unless there an aria on the subject of _pasta con vongole_ . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41794


Jeez Louise, looking at the photo above, I just got this incredible craving for a plate of spaghetti and meatballs! Figure that?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Pasta al pesto milanese


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Deep fried macaroni and cheese sticks?


----------



## Oldsarge

Gnocchi


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42346
> 
> 
> Gnocchi


.....and here we have a 'lazy mans' "do it yourself Gnocchi kit!"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42431


Home brewed chicken noodle soup, perchance?  Looking good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42833


An Italian breakfast? Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43126


Alas, tonight is leftovers....I think I would rather have that pasta, but a somewhat larger bowl of it!


----------



## Oldsarge

"Everything you see, I owe to spaghetti"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Shells with spiced butter and tomatoes, basil and parmesan.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44168


As always, the pasta is tempting, but If it were me serving as host, immediately after lunch I would take the young lady out and buy her a decent pair of shades!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> As always, the pasta is tempting, but If it were me serving as host, immediately after lunch I would take the young lady out and buy her a decent pair of shades!


I have no actual idea, but my guess is those shades cost more - much more - than you or I would imagine. One, in general, a lot of women's items cost much more than their male equivalents and, two, this woman (a model for a shoot - I get that - but as presented) looks like she buys very, very expensive things.

Having dated a lot of women a lot of years ago, there are some women who are bargain shoppers (look great, find deals, would never pay a lot for almost anything), some women who are thoughtful when they buy more expensive items (look for sales, buy only a few important pieces that are very expensive, etc.) and some women for whom every single thing they buy is very expensive. Miss Pasta there looks like she's in the third category.


----------



## Oldsarge

Quite probably, but I question whether she ever lays out a shekel for any of it. When she vacations on an island smaller than Australia, it's because she's visiting the owner!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44262


I suspect you do, but I must ask, do you make your own pasta noodles and if so, would that be a picture of your handiwork in the kitchen? Inquiring minds want to....well hell, we're just nosey, but interested none the less!


----------



## Oldsarge

I am equipped with a pasta machine (hand cranked, of course) with multiple attachments so I can and have made my own. However, when you live alone it's hardly worth the trouble. Besides, even the smallest recipe makes more than I want to eat. Perhaps the next time the lady friend and munchkins come to visit . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Lucido said:


> Puttanesca


Pasta with sun dried tomatoes and Kalamata olives? Decadence incarnate!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Pasta with sun dried tomatoes and Kalamata olives? Decadence incarnate!


One of my all time favorite pasta dishes?


----------



## Oldsarge

Ah, il pesto è un nettare divino


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ And the shrimp return. That shrimp-to-pasta ratio is not a regular-restaurant ratio where they try to pass five shrimp in a big bowl a pasta off on you.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45365
> 
> 
> View attachment 45366


I'd bet she'd like my meatball. LOL


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45740


Nice pasta shot, but the lady should put some effort into improving that smile. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Nice pasta shot, but the lady should put some effort into improving that smile. LOL.


She must've gotten out of bed.


----------



## eagle2250

Yesterday afternoon the wife and I lunched at The Olive Garden Restaurant in Melbourne, FL. In this post self isolation era, the experience is just not as enjoyable as that to which we had become accustomed. The hands free service was shallow, there was no condiments on the table and there were no after dinner mints brought out after the meal. The coffee creamer they brought to the table was soured and curdled and when they went to replace it, they came aback and informed that alas, all their coffee creamer was soured. We had but one olive and one pepperoncini in an entire serving bowl of salad and the bread sticks were decidedly dry and crunchy. However, the entrees we ordered were fine. 

The last straw came when it was time to pay. I generally pay in cash, but the waitress said they could do that if all we had was cash, but they preferred we use the electronic gizzmo on the table and pay with a card. I put in the card and brought up the bill, added the tip and paid the tab, noticing after we left the restaurant that they had not removed the coffee in which the curdled cream was poured was still on the bill, as well as the replacement drink my wife ordered. We got less service and paid more for it...what a bummer.


----------



## Oldsarge

I never had much interest in Olive Garden, anyway. When you grow up with an Italian grandmother, OG doesn't cut it . . . except for their fat breadsticks.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45880
> 
> 
> View attachment 45881


Wow, that is a lot of pasta.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Wow, that is a lot of pasta.


....or just enough. Pasta is best enjoyed with friends, lots and lots of friends!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> ....or just enough. Pasta is best enjoyed with friends, lots and lots of friends!


Or a big family gathering!


----------



## David J. Cooper

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBvkLagBMyp/


----------



## Oldsarge

Il pesto è una salsa divina

And then there's mac and cheese.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Or a big family gathering!


What would you serve with that pasta? maybe garlic bread, maybe even meatballs?


----------



## Howard

David J. Cooper said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CBvkLagBMyp/


That looks like lasagna?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What would you serve with that pasta? maybe garlic bread, maybe even meatballs?


Probably a roast chicken and a big salad.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Howard said:


> That looks like lasagna?


It is indeed.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Howard said:


> What would you serve with that pasta? maybe garlic bread, maybe even meatballs?


I've rarely served pasta as a side dish (contorni), but often as a primi or secondi or on it's own as a lunch dish. Now that our kids are gone my Mrs and I will have a pasta on it's own for dinner, either a Rigatoni with ragu, Amatriciana with spaghetti or Linguine Puttenesca if we are role playing.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46079


Your pictorial depiction of Italian cuisine has inspired me...tonight I will be eating lasagna and a 'wedge salad' if I have it my way and nothing but a wedge salad, if SWMBO proves to weild the stronger will!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ilfantomas

So, Thursday dinner


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47079


Simple, but direct communication...It's pasta tonight!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47206


I bet she would like some meatballs to go with her spaghetti?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I bet she would like some meatballs to go with her spaghetti?


Last afternoon's/evening's dinner the wife treated me to shrimp scampi and asparagus served on a bed of Angel hair pasta. Yum!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Last afternoon's/evening's dinner the wife treated me to shrimp scampi and asparagus served on a bed of Angel hair pasta. Yum!


You had shrimp and pasta and didn't invite @Oldsarge over? 

N.B., There's a small list of foods I will not eat unless under duress, but asparagus are on it.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Last afternoon's/evening's dinner the wife treated me to shrimp scampi and asparagus served on a bed of Angel hair pasta. Yum!


I love shrimp scampi, did you have baked clams too?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I love shrimp scampi, did you have baked clams too?


Not this time...LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> You had shrimp and pasta and didn't invite @Oldsarge over?
> 
> N.B., There's a small list of foods I will not eat unless under duress, but asparagus are on it.


No, he didn't! 

I rather like asparagus, especially roasted crunchy but feel much as you do about brussels sprouts and rutabagas. Don't much like cauliflower, either.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## IT_cyclist

SWMBO insists on plastic plates when eating on the deck.
Zucchini from the garden. Salmon from the store (with a brief detour to the grill)


----------



## Oldsarge

Everything you see I owe to spaghetti.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47309
> 
> 
> Everything you see I owe to spaghetti.


...and there we are; pictorial proof that eating spaghetti regularly does not make you fat!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47309
> 
> 
> Everything you see I owe to spaghetti.


What about this now picture of Sophia Loren at 85 years old? :laughing:


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What about this now picture of Sophia Loren at 85 years old? :laughing:


We should all look so good at 85!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What about this now picture of Sophia Loren at 85 years old? :laughing:


There is just so much she could teach us relative youngsters! When one wants knowledge they seek out the master. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> We should all look so good at 85!


She was such a hottie back then. 😛


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47746


What exactly does it take to make spaghetti noodles become Lo Mein? Why not just call it Chinese Spaghetti? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

When My Mother makes Linguine with Clam Sauce I cannot stand that clam sauce smell it's a turnoff for me, it smells nauseating!


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> When My Mother makes Linguine with Clam Sauce I cannot stand that clam sauce smell it's a turnoff for me, it smells nauseating!


We don't cook anything fish in the apartment ever as the smell just overwhelms and, then, stays in the air. Everybody has their "things," so this just works for us. One smell I struggle to abide is tunafish. I all but gag just being in the room when someone is eating it. My dad didn't care about tuna fish, but hated the smell of raw onions. We never once had them in the house when I was growing up. As noted, everybody has their things.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> What exactly does it take to make spaghetti noodles become Lo Mein? Why not just call it Chinese Spaghetti? :icon_scratch:


Because the Chinese get touchy about it?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> We don't cook anything fish in the apartment ever as the smell just overwhelms and, then, stays in the air. Everybody has their "things," so this just works for us. One smell I struggle to abide is tunafish. I all but gag just being in the room when someone is eating it. My dad didn't care about tuna fish, but hated the smell of raw onions. We never once had them in the house when I was growing up. As noted, everybody has their things.


I don't mind the smell of tuna fish.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47871


A pasta volcano erupting, spouting off grated Parmesan cheese. Interesting concept in dining, but it does indeed look delicious!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A pasta volcano erupting, spouting off grated Parmesan cheese. Interesting concept in dining, but it does indeed look delicious!


And it needs a meatball volcano.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47871


It needs more sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48070


Now that would be a nice romantic dinner for two.


----------



## Oldsarge

And pizza, to boot.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48070


Incredible scenery! My kind of dinner date, for sure, but Mrs Eagle doesn't have a pearl bracelet. Egad...other than a watch, she just doesn't do bracelets.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48282
> 
> 
> And pizza, to boot.


This post would fit nicely in about 4 threads.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48282
> 
> 
> And pizza, to boot.


that needs to shared with a beautiful woman.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48420


Al Dente' penne, in marinara sauce...a gastronomical delight with which not to be trifled!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48415


Could that be fettuccine alfredo?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Could that be fettuccine alfredo?


Looks more like spaghettini a la carbonara to me.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Could that be fettuccine alfredo?


Pasta carbonara. Piece of cake to make and guaranteed to make any woman you make it for, melt like butter in your hand. To really go for the golden ring, besides the pasta, get a couple of small fillets, to also cook.

Never made it to serving desert


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Pasta carbonara. Piece of cake to make and guaranteed to make any woman you make it for, melt like butter in your hand. To really go for the golden ring, besides the pasta, get a couple of small fillets, to also cook.
> 
> Never made it to serving desert


I might have had it before.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Pasta carbonara. Piece of cake to make and guaranteed to make any woman you make it for, melt like butter in your hand. To really go for the golden ring, besides the pasta, get a couple of small fillets, to also cook.
> 
> Never made it to serving desert


....but, but, perhaps desert wasn't served on a platter?


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> ....but, but, perhaps desert wasn't served on a platter?


No platter big enough


----------



## Big T

For a tale of our alma mater (PSU), we're taking our youngest back this weekend. She was to be housed in a PSU apartment for upper classmen, but she received a notice that the building would be used for COVID infections, and she would recive a reassignment.

She got it: Nittany Lion Inn! Her response? No room service, since it will be used for student housing!


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> For a tale of our alma mater (PSU), we're taking our youngest back this weekend. She was to be housed in a PSU apartment for upper classmen, but she received a notice that the building would be used for COVID infections, and she would recive a reassignment.
> 
> She got it: Nittany Lion Inn! Her response? No room service, since it will be used for student housing!


A new definition of roughing it! LOL. I offer my best wishes for your daughter to have an exciting and enlightening year at PSU and also a healthy and happy one!


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> A new definition of roughing it! LOL. I offer my best wishes for your daughter to have an exciting and enlightening year at PSU and also a healthy and happy one!


I don't want it to be to "enlightening"! This is her junior year, and she's very disappointed in no football season (reading between the lines, this means no parties!).

T


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48475


tick, tick, tick Howard.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48475


Sarge! Ya got a picture of my three daughters!


----------



## Oldsarge

Lucky dad!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48475


slow down ladies, slurp slowly!


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> tick, tick, tick Howard.


What do you mean?


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> What do you mean?


Just that I was counting down until you commented on the ladies eating pasta.


----------



## Big T

Big T said:


> I don't want it to be to "enlightening"! This is her junior year, and she's very disappointed in no football season (reading between the lines, this means no parties!).
> 
> T


Penn State returning students had to sign a COVID pledge, stating a number of things agreed to, such as social distancing, masks, etc. but common sense things even I, as a conservative, find reasonable.

However, I'm still wondering where/when she developed a taste for vino!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Lucky dad!


LUCKY? Three daughters, my wife, and a female beagle? Three daughters slurping all the pasta before I even get a seat at the table?

Yes, I am lucky!


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Just that I was counting down until you commented on the ladies eating pasta.












Ok, In that case here is supermodel, (forgot what her name is) .


----------



## Howard

Howard said:


> Ok, In that case here is supermodel, (forgot what her name is) .


Is that Alessandra Ambrosio?


----------



## Howard

I think celebrities need to learn to take small bites and not just wolf down their food.


----------



## Howard

How does everyone on here twirl their spaghetti onto the fork?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> How does everyone on here twirl their spaghetti onto the fork?


When was young, I used a spoon. Now, I just put the times against the plate.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> When was young, I used a spoon. Now, I just put the times against the plate.


+1....that is what works for me!


----------



## Big T

Against the plate! I'm Italian and have never seen a family member use a spoon! Ever!

I do have to say, all of us men have had red stains on our shirts for years. The wimmen? Well, let's just say that the mores I was raised in, had the men eat first, with the wimmen staying back in the kitchen and I don't remember them having stains.

I do remember one time I was being extra careful to not get sauce on myself. When we were done, I bragged that I was stain free, until a young lady that was with us, burst out laughing and pointing to stains under my arm pit and on my collar. I guess the perils on not using a spoon?


----------



## Oldsarge

My grandfather was the only one I knew who used a spoon. When I was small, Mom cut it up short but at some point I grew offended by the idea and grandpa taught me how to wind up the pasta on a fork. Eventually, using a spoon became simply a nuisance and I switched to the plate. My wife and kids ended up copying me and i don't know if any of them ever tried the spoon method.


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> Against the plate! I'm Italian and have never seen a family member use a spoon! Ever!
> 
> I do have to say, all of us men have had red stains on our shirts for years. The wimmen? Well, let's just say that the mores I was raised in, had the men eat first, with the wimmen staying back in the kitchen and I don't remember them having stains.
> 
> I do remember one time I was being extra careful to not get sauce on myself. When we were done, I bragged that I was stain free, until a young lady that was with us, burst out laughing and pointing to stains under my arm pit and on my collar. I guess the perils on not using a spoon?


Didn't all the people at the various feasts in The Godfather tuck their napkins into their collars? I didn't pay much attention, not being much of a movie fan. I do remember, though, that tucking your napkin into your collar was somehow _declasé _in my family. Though it would have made the laundry a lot easier!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> When was young, I used a spoon. Now, I just put the times against the plate.


Shouldn't it be both fork and spoon?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Didn't all the people at the various feasts in The Godfather tuck their napkins into their collars? I didn't pay much attention, not being much of a movie fan. I do remember, though, that tucking your napkin into your collar was somehow _declasé _in my family. Though it would have made the laundry a lot easier!


Putting a napkin on your lap is good so that no meatballs would fall onto the floor.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Didn't all the people at the various feasts in The Godfather tuck their napkins into their collars? I didn't pay much attention, not being much of a movie fan. I do remember, though, that tucking your napkin into your collar was somehow _declasé _in my family. Though it would have made the laundry a lot easier!


I believe you are correct.

My mother, grandmothers and aunts would all tuck our napkins into our collars, no matter what we were eating. Our holidays were a Roman feast, of pasta, meatballs, ham, turkey & stuffing, mashed potatoes, vegetables and salads. What was really absent, was a dessert (oh, my childhood was so disadvantaged).


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Well done, good sir, but it strikes me as odd that while we have the collection of Godfather DVD's in our video cabinet, I could not have answered (with any degree of certainty) the question raised in Oldsarge's post that you quoted and that you were able to answer. I guess I had better pay closer attention, next time we watch one of those DVD's. LOL/


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Didn't all the people at the various feasts in The Godfather tuck their napkins into their collars? I didn't pay much attention, not being much of a movie fan. I do remember, though, that tucking your napkin into your collar was somehow _declasé _in my family. Though it would have made the laundry a lot easier!





eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Well done, good sir, but it strikes me as odd that while we have the collection of Godfather DVD's in our video cabinet, I could not have answered (with any degree of certainty) the question raised in Oldsarge's post that you quoted and that you were able to answer. I guess I had better pay closer attention, next time we watch one of those DVD's. LOL/


While I've seen it God knows how many times, I can't speak for every scene, but in the scene where Michael kills the police captain, the captain had tucked his napkin into his collar.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Putting a napkin on your lap is good so that no meatballs would fall onto the floor.


However, it fails to protect your Drake necktie. I think that since face masks have be come _de rigeur_, we should consider making the lobster bib universal. 😁


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> However, it fails to protect your Drake necktie. I think that since face masks have be come _de rigeur_, we should consider making the lobster bib universal. 😁


I have absolutely no issue with a lobster bib (or any other)! I have lost count on the number of shirts that have come back from the cleaners tagged "extra effort, but ineffective"!

Anyhow, I value eating far more than the clothes (which I value very highly)!


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> I have absolutely no issue with a lobster bib (or any other)! I have lost count on the number of shirts that have come back from the cleaners tagged "extra effort, but ineffective"!
> 
> Anyhow, I value eating far more than the clothes (which I value very highly)!


It's a cultural handicap. The only thing that saved me was that being an elementary school teacher, I lived in polo shirts and jeans all the time. The only time the dress shirts met pasta sauce was at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> It's a cultural handicap. The only thing that saved me was that being an elementary school teacher, I lived in polo shirts and jeans all the time. The only time the dress shirts met pasta sauce was at Thanksgiving.


A very practical way to look at things, for sure! LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

The dangers of pasta are matched or exceeded by soups, especially clear soups. I remember business lunches in the '80s when Hermes ties were all the rage and $75 per. On days I knew I was going to have a business lunch at either a place with good soup or good pasta I wore a bowtie, usually a neat. My natty comrades ended up with what was often in effect a $75 surcharge on their soup or pasta!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> It's a cultural handicap. The only thing that saved me was that being an elementary school teacher, I lived in polo shirts and jeans all the time. The only time the dress shirts met pasta sauce was at Thanksgiving.


My wife was elementary, now she is a middle school teacher, and she can go in with something brand spanking new & and return like she spent a week at hunting camp.

Decades of that sort of career has her not changing clothes when she returns home and tackles other tasks. Me, a stain means a donation to Goodwill!


----------



## Oldsarge

My wife was a clinical bacteriologist. She worked in sweats under a lab coat. For her to dress up it had to either be Sunday morning or a date.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> However, it fails to protect your Drake necktie. I think that since face masks have be come _de rigeur_, we should consider making the lobster bib universal. 😁


lobster bibs are for seafood eating like lobster or crab.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> lobster bibs are for seafood eating like lobster or crab.


I am usually the cook. I often wear my tasteful navy blue butcher striped apron to the table.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> My wife was elementary, now she is a middle school teacher, and she can go in with something brand spanking new & and return like she spent a week at hunting camp.
> 
> Decades of that sort of career has her not changing clothes when she returns home and tackles other tasks. Me, a stain means a donation to Goodwill!


Stains are like the battle ribbons on a soldiers tunic. Those ribbons tell us where the soldier has been and our food stains can inform as to where and/or what we have eaten. Wear those stains with pride, my friend! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Traditionally, flat noodles are Northern and round ones Southern or Sicilian. How true that really is, I don't know. We ate them both and flat ones are easier to make at home. I also once read that certain Northerners scoff at twirling on a fork as a vulgar, Southern habit. I never met anyone, personally, who believed it.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48747
> 
> 
> Traditionally, flat noodles are Northern and round ones Southern or Sicilian. How true that really is, I don't know. We ate them both and flat ones are easier to make at home. I also once read that certain Northerners scoff at twirling on a fork as a vulgar, Southern habit. I never met anyone, personally, who believed it.


Well I'm a former northerner and I twirl my spaghetti on my fork. As I recall, I've been doing that ever since my dear Mama stopped cutting my noodles into bite size lengths for me! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48889


Would that be a romantic dinner for 2?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Would that be a romantic dinner for 2?


No, that's dinner for four and if it's romantic, then somebody has tastes somewhat outside the norm. Though it could be the yacht of a Saudi princeling, in which case it might be perfectly normal.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I lived in Venice a few months in middle school. Restaurants set the table with a large spoon for twirling pasta with the fork, and pretty much everyone, native and nonnative, used them. I don't use a spoon, but I am a twirler. Also, I find fettuccine or linguine easier to manage than spaghetti. I also use bucatini a lot, especially for cacio e pepe or my riff, Hatchio e pepe, cacio e pepe with strips of Hatch peppers and salty country ham. Try it! 

For anyone unfamiliar with cacio e pepe, it is like macaroni and cheese but in my estimation better. There are loads of recipes. Here is mine:

Bring a gallon and a half of water with three tablespoons of kosher salt (I use Diamond Crystal, adjust slightly downward for other brands). Grate about a cup of Pecorino Romano. In a large frying pan melt three or four tablespoons of unsalted butter (a European style butter is a serious plus) and grind a good bit of black pepper into the butter. "Toast" the pepper in the butter, but do not let the butter brown. Boil the bucatini. I use De Cecco and boil it the recommended minimum time. Place the boiled bucatini in the peppered butter, sprinkle about a third of the grated cheese over the pasta. Add a ladle of the salty pasta water. Use tongs to turn and mix it all, beginning to melt the cheese and make a peppery, buttery, cheesy, delicious sauce that coats the pasta. Continue with the rest of the cheese in two more batches, adding additional pasta water as needed. Devour the instant it is plated. I use soup plates. If this recipe were better known, Kraft M & C might well be relegated to stoner food!


----------



## Oldsarge

TKI67 said:


> I lived in Venice a few months in middle school. Restaurants set the table with a large spoon for twirling pasta with the fork, and pretty much everyone, native and nonnative, used them. I don't use a spoon, but I am a twirler. Also, I find fettuccine or linguine easier to manage than spaghetti. I also use bucatini a lot, especially for cacio e pepe or my riff, Hatchio e pepe, cacio e pepe with strips of Hatch peppers and salty country ham. Try it!
> 
> For anyone unfamiliar with cacio e pepe, it is like macaroni and cheese but in my estimation better. There are loads of recipes. Here is mine:
> 
> Bring a gallon and a half of water with three tablespoons of kosher salt (I use Diamond Crystal, adjust slightly downward for other brands). Grate about a cup of Pecorino Romano. In a large frying pan melt three or four tablespoons of unsalted butter (a European style butter is a serious plus) and grind a good bit of black pepper into the butter. "Toast" the pepper in the butter, but do not let the butter brown. Boil the bucatini. I use De Cecco and boil it the recommended minimum time. Place the boiled bucatini in the peppered butter, sprinkle about a third of the grated cheese over the pasta. Add a ladle of the salty pasta water. Use tongs to turn and mix it all, beginning to melt the cheese and make a peppery, buttery, cheesy, delicious sauce that coats the pasta. Continue with the rest of the cheese in two more batches, adding additional pasta water as needed. Devour the instant it is plated. I use soup plates. If this recipe were better known, Kraft M & C might well be relegated to stoner food!


Would you consider substituting prosciutto for the country ham? I'm really intrigued though it will have to wait for next year. Hatch chiles have failed to come into my local market this year and I suspect that they're long gone from our local upscale markets. Damn!

Hmmm . . . I wonder how it would work with strips of poblano . . .


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> Would you consider substituting prosciutto for the country ham? I'm really intrigued though it will have to wait for next year. Hatch chiles have failed to come into my local market this year and I suspect that they're long gone from our local upscale markets. Damn!
> 
> Hmmm . . . I wonder how it would work with strips of poblano . . .
> [/QUOTE:]
> I believe prosciutto would be an excellent upgrade. I think poblanos would be fine. We are still getting Hatch chiles in the grocery store. I do not find mild Hatch too different from roasted poblanos or even Anaheims. The spicy Hatch, however, are unique. That is why I try to roast and freeze a bunch. I am also going to try to grow some in the spring.


----------



## Oldsarge

In Austin, you probably can. Up here in the mists, growing hot peppers is an exercise in frustration. Maybe I should try growing horseradish . . .


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> In Austin, you probably can. Up here in the mists, growing hot peppers is an exercise in frustration. Maybe I should try growing horseradish . . .


The secret is out. You have a summer. (I went to Willamette.)


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> No, that's dinner for four and if it's romantic, then somebody has tastes somewhat outside the norm. Though it could be the yacht of a Saudi princeling, in which case it might be perfectly normal.


Oh so I can have 3 women join me.


----------



## Oldsarge

TKI67 said:


> The secret is out. You have a summer. (I went to Willamette.)


Oh, it gets plenty hot but not for a long enough time. I mean, it's 93º today but it only got into the 90's at the beginning of the month. Good peppers need to really cook on the bush.


----------



## Big T

TKI67 said:


> I lived in Venice a few months in middle school. Restaurants set the table with a large spoon for twirling pasta with the fork, and pretty much everyone, native and nonnative, used them. I don't use a spoon, but I am a twirler. Also, I find fettuccine or linguine easier to manage than spaghetti. I also use bucatini a lot, especially for cacio e pepe or my riff, Hatchio e pepe, cacio e pepe with strips of Hatch peppers and salty country ham. Try it!
> 
> For anyone unfamiliar with cacio e pepe, it is like macaroni and cheese but in my estimation better. There are loads of recipes. Here is mine:
> 
> Bring a gallon and a half of water with three tablespoons of kosher salt (I use Diamond Crystal, adjust slightly downward for other brands). Grate about a cup of Pecorino Romano. In a large frying pan melt three or four tablespoons of unsalted butter (a European style butter is a serious plus) and grind a good bit of black pepper into the butter. "Toast" the pepper in the butter, but do not let the butter brown. Boil the bucatini. I use De Cecco and boil it the recommended minimum time. Place the boiled bucatini in the peppered butter, sprinkle about a third of the grated cheese over the pasta. Add a ladle of the salty pasta water. Use tongs to turn and mix it all, beginning to melt the cheese and make a peppery, buttery, cheesy, delicious sauce that coats the pasta. Continue with the rest of the cheese in two more batches, adding additional pasta water as needed. Devour the instant it is plated. I use soup plates. If this recipe were better known, Kraft M & C might well be relegated to stoner food!


Bucatini is one of, if not my favorite pastas! I just might surprise the Mrs. with making this dish (she prefers me to not try cooking).


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49092


Is that Sophia Loren?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that Sophia Loren?


Naturally. "Everything you see I owe to spaghetti."


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Naturally. "Everything you see I owe to spaghetti."


She must be a good cook, has she ever made spaghetti before?


----------



## Oldsarge

One would guess so, being that she is now an official Italian grandmother. What Italian grandma isn't?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> One would guess so, being that she is now an official Italian grandmother. What Italian grandma isn't?


I can't believe she's 85.


----------



## Oldsarge

I can't believe I'm 73!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I can't believe I'm 73!


I can't believe I'm closing in on 50, where does the time go?


----------



## eagle2250

Well, I can't believe I'm still vertical, but I can dig it! LOL. opcorn:

For this Sunday's family dinner, we will be cooking up a mess of a personal creation, sea food boil pasta. Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

tick, tick, tick Howard


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> tick, tick, tick Howard


Could they stop posting bra and panty photos, this is inappropriate!  Just kidding! You know I love it!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49288


Phew. Seeing that range hood over her left shoulder, I thought initially she might be sitting on the range top....a potential "do it yourself" hottie-patotie' kit! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Could they stop posting bra and panty photos, this is inappropriate!  Just kidding! You know I love it!


Hah! You should see some of the ones I come across that I DON'T share.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49288


Now that's a spicy meatball!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Phew. Seeing that range hood over her left shoulder, I thought initially she might be sitting on the range top....a potential "do it yourself" hottie-patotie' kit! LOL.


What exactly were you looking at? The pasta or the woman?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49346


Is that Lasagna Bake?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that Lasagna Bake?


Probably


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49374


Saucy!


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49374


tick... tick...


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49374


Did anyone else notice she is dipping her hair into her spaghetti sauce on the fork? Ewww, but then I'm concerned that I might be getting old! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49374


Hopefully she doesn't drop any sauce in between her cleavage! :amazing:


----------



## Howard

IT_cyclist said:


> tick... tick...


BOOM!


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Did anyone else notice she is dipping her hair into her spaghetti sauce on the fork? Ewww, but then I'm concerned that I might be getting old! :icon_scratch:


I had to go back and look in a different spot!!!!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49385


Where's the babe? Man can't live on food alone!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> I had to go back and look in a different spot!!!!


There is only one spot, T.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Where's the babe? Man can't live on food alone!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49385


The entree perhaps for this nights dinner? Menu planning complete. Thanks for the motivation, my friend!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


>


Now that one's got a mean set of eyes. Be careful, she could hurt you Howard! LOL.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> There is only one spot, T.


Yes.....until the Missus sees you looking at another's "one spot". Then the boof to the noggin has you seeing many spots!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Yes.....until the Missus sees you looking at another's "one spot". Then the boof to the noggin has you seeing many spots!


That was funny, T.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Now that one's got a mean set of eyes. Be careful, she could hurt you Howard! LOL.


Don't worry I'll be gentle.


----------



## Oldsarge

'Polite' would be safer.


----------



## Big T

In any case Howard, always be mindful of what the females of the species, have in their hands, before you utter anything, no matter how innocuous, how cute, or how much you're joking. DAHIKT!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49471


Back in the day, we called that....statuesque and I would add, sexy! Egads, I find myself recalling the lyrics of that iconic Ronnie Milsap tune..."I'm having daydreams about night things, in the middle of the afternoon..." :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge

It's a Howard special!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> In any case Howard, always be mindful of what the females of the species, have in their hands, before you utter anything, no matter how innocuous, how cute, or how much you're joking. DAHIKT!


I wouldn't say anything that'll ruin the conversation.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49471


WOW!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49478
> 
> 
> View attachment 49480
> 
> View attachment 49482


This looks like a romantic dinner for 2.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49517
> 
> 
> It's a Howard special!


I love the taste of fresh meatballs.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I wouldn't say anything that'll ruin the conversation.


It is not what might ruin the conversation, Howard! It is what that might injure you!

Have you ever been slapped in the face with a tennis shoe? Have you ever had a plugged in hair dryer winged at you, while you are in the shower? Good thing I was a pro at dodgeball in grade school!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> It is not what might ruin the conversation, Howard! It is what that might injure you!
> 
> Have you ever been slapped in the face with a tennis shoe? Have you ever had a plugged in hair dryer winged at you, while you are in the shower? Good thing I was a pro at dodgeball in grade school!


Nope T, none of those things you mentioned has ever happened to me.


----------



## Howard

Damn girl, next time use a fork, now she got the spaghetti all over her shirt!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Damn girl, next time use a fork, now she got the spaghetti all over her shirt!


Egad! It looks like she has just enjoyed a spaghetti dinner with Freddie Krueger...yes, no? LOL.


----------



## IT_cyclist

eagle2250 said:


> Egad! It looks like she has just enjoyed a spaghetti dinner with Freddie Krueger...yes, no? LOL.


Or a toddler


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

and the wife wonders why I am laughing so much in my office. Freddie Krueger.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Egad! It looks like she has just enjoyed a spaghetti dinner with Freddie Krueger...yes, no? LOL.


or with Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

How do you guys eat your spaghetti pasta and what's the right way to twirl the fork? Cause I've seen people not do it the correct way.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How do you guys eat your spaghetti pasta and what's the right way to twirl the fork? Cause I've seen people not do it the correct way.


Or you could just cut it up into bite sized lengths and proceed to just shovel it in. I have to get me one of those spiraled handle! Any ideas on where such might be purchased? Howard your post has inspired me to initiate another retail quest! Thank you.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Or you could just cut it up into bite sized lengths and proceed to just shovel it in. I have to get me one of those spiraled handle! Any ideas on where such might be purchased? Howard your post has inspired me to initiate another retail quest! Thank you.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Why would I twirl a serving from my can of Spaghetti-Os?


----------



## Big T

Being raised on pasta, quite frankly, I have absolutely no recollection of anyone with olive oil flowing through their veins, twirling pasta on a spoon.

What I remember vividly, were proper Sunday dinners, with men eating first, with all dressed in white shirts, ties AND bibs. Short or long sleeves, didn't matter. The rest of the week, it was wear whatever!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> Being raised on pasta, quite frankly, I have absolutely no recollection of anyone with olive oil flowing through their veins, twirling pasta on a spoon.
> 
> What I remember vividly, were proper Sunday dinners, with men eating first, with all dressed in white shirts, ties AND bibs. Short or long sleeves, didn't matter. The rest of the week, it was wear whatever!


The only person I ever saw twirl pasta on a spoon was my grandfather. He was a very fastidious individual and _may_ have done it to avoid needing a bib. I never asked. But he taught me to do that when I was small and still getting my pasta cut up by my mother. After a few years of that I figured out how to twirl the fork against the plate like any sensible Italian. But then, he also put salt on his watermelon and I never did figure out what that was about.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> The only person I ever saw twirl pasta on a spoon was my grandfather. He was a very fastidious individual and _may_ have done it to avoid needing a bib. I never asked. But he taught me to do that when I was small and still getting my pasta cut up by my mother. After a few years of that I figured out how to twirl the fork against the plate like any sensible Italian. But then, he also put salt on his watermelon and I never did figure out what that was about.


Being an Italian and Sicilian mix, we were not sensible! I've learned to order "penne" pasta, when dining out - allows me to insert my fork inside the tube to avoid splatters (does not cure drips!).

My father put salt on his watermelon.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Or you could just cut it up into bite sized lengths and proceed to just shovel it in. I have to get me one of those spiraled handle! Any ideas on where such might be purchased? Howard your post has inspired me to initiate another retail quest! Thank you.


I twirl mine with a fork then try to slurp it up afterwards.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> Why would I twirl a serving from my can of Spaghetti-Os?


Cause it's not real spaghetti.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Cause it's not real spaghetti.


Agreed! I don't use a spoon to twirl long pasta. I toss the pasta in the pan with the sauce rather than putting sauce on the pasta. I like a little Parmigiana-Reggiano but not too much. For some pasta dishes like Cacio e Pepe I prefer Pecorino Romano. I do not recall ever eating Spaghetti-Os. I rarely use spaghetti. I much prefer linguine, fettuccine, bucatini, and, for Bolognese, home made pappardelle.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> Agreed! I don't use a spoon to twirl long pasta. I toss the pasta in the pan with the sauce rather than putting sauce on the pasta. I like a little Parmigiana-Reggiano but not too much. For some pasta dishes like Cacio e Pepe I prefer Pecorino Romano. I do not recall ever eating Spaghetti-Os. I rarely use spaghetti. I much prefer linguine, fettuccine, bucatini, and, for Bolognese, home made pappardelle.


I used to eat Spaghetti-O's even though they were very high in sodium (770mg) I needed a salt fix.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How do you guys eat your spaghetti pasta and what's the right way to twirl the fork? Cause I've seen people not do it the correct way.


Thanks to both Howard for the inspiration and to Oldsarge for his situational intelligence, my Twizzler Spaghetti Forks are on the way and should be on my front porch early next week. In response to member TKI67's post #378, it was probably the gimmick of the design that hooked me on this purchase, like a big fish waiting to be caught...and SWMBO will roll her eyes at the arrival of another must have trinket to be added to the hoard! She is a patient lass.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49830


Do you have a recipe for the sauce covering the pasta? It does indeed look good!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Do you have a recipe for the sauce covering the pasta? It does indeed look good!


I see peanuts and something green, probably spinach. The sauce looks like a butter sauce of some sort. It is intriguing. Perhaps some research is in order.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49952


What might that style of pasta be called? Also, looks like braised short ribs, with a nice dollop of ricotta. One of my favorites, but with a bucatini pasta and a parmesan-reggiano cheese instead of the ricotta (only because I never had it with ricotta, and I suspect the ricotta would be tops!).


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> What might that style of pasta be called? Also, looks like braised short ribs, with a nice dollop of ricotta. One of my favorites, but with a bucatini pasta and a parmesan-reggiano cheese instead of the ricotta (only because I never had it with ricotta, and I suspect the ricotta would be tops!).


Those are gnocchi, probably the ricotta kind. I have a machine that makes them but since the pandemic clamped down on my entertaining, I haven't had the chance to use it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50004


A delicious bowl of Lo Mien Noodles....will I lose points if I eat with a fork? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ And the shrimp-pasta combo makes another appearance - bravo!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50229


Is that Linguine?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I think linguine noodles are flat. The shrimp scampi over pasta dish looks to be sporting spaghetti noodles.


----------



## Oldsarge

This is linguine--with dried tomatoes, asparagus, ricotta and basil.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50285
> 
> 
> This is linguine--with dried tomatoes, asparagus, ricotta and basil.


Ya got EVERYTHING in that I love!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50285
> 
> 
> This is linguine--with dried tomatoes, asparagus, ricotta and basil.


Sarge, Have you ever had it with clam sauce, I can't have linguine with clam sauce when My Mother makes it's nauseating that is why I'd rather have spaghetti and meatballs instead or just spaghetti alone.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Sarge, Have you ever had it with clam sauce, I can't have linguine with clam sauce when My Mother makes it's nauseating that is why I'd rather have spaghetti and meatballs instead or just spaghetti alone.


Howard, does your mother use canned clam sauce? Is it red or white clam sauce? If she uses a canned clam sauce, you might want to suggest making an alfredo sauce to the mix am sauce into. But I would suggest that you might want to look for a good Italian cookbook, as a present, for your mom. I have no suggestions, as no one in my family, cooks Italian from a written recipe!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard, give your mom any cookbook by Marcella Hazan, America's Italian grandma. But like Big T's family, I rarely use a cookbook for Italian. I can make almost anything I want to eat out of my head.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Howard, give your mom any cookbook by Marcella Hazan, America's Italian grandma. But like Big T's family, I rarely use a cookbook for Italian. I can make almost anything I want to eat out of my head.


I'm almost afraid to make recipe suggestions, as my entire family cooks from their head. One exception, but only as of late, are recipes cooked by Kent Rollins, on YouTube. He is a cowboy chuckwagon cook that my wife and I have been watching. Simple ingredients that look tasty! I ordered his cookbook from Amazon, and DW has made several of his recipes and all are excellent.


----------



## Oldsarge

LOL. I'm afraid to go count but I'm sure I have over a hundred cookbooks in my pantry. Some of them haven't been opened in years but others are for particular recipes I really like and some are for whenever I can start entertaining again. And a couple are pure food porn.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Bucatini with Parmigiana and mushrooms...onions and mushrooms tossed in butter and peanut oil, splashed with white wine, fogged in ground pepper and sprinkled with salt, loaded with ground Parmagiana, and splashed with cream, topped with a little minced ham. Bucatini tossed in it.


----------



## Big T

TKI67 said:


> Bucatini with Parmigiana and mushrooms...onions and mushrooms tossed in butter and peanut oil, splashed with white wine, fogged in ground pepper and sprinkled with salt, loaded with ground Parmagiana, and splashed with cream, topped with a little minced ham. Bucatini tossed in it.
> View attachment 50304


Bucatini is my favorite pasta, and this dish will be tried!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> LOL. I'm afraid to go count but I'm sure I have over a hundred cookbooks in my pantry. Some of them haven't been opened in years but others are for particular recipes I really like and some are for whenever I can start entertaining again. And a couple are pure food porn.


I have a similar problem with books! Mine, though, are the American Civil War, guns & shooting sports and woodworking. I could live my life a dozen times over, and I still wouldn't have time to read them all!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> LOL. I'm afraid to go count but I'm sure I have over a hundred cookbooks in my pantry. Some of them haven't been opened in years but others are for particular recipes I really like and some are for whenever I can start entertaining again. And a couple are pure food porn.


Wow, that's a lot of cookbooks! We have but 38 such tomes, hidden away in cabinets and sitting on or on shelves beneath two of our kitchen counters. LOL, I do use my cookbooks and as crazy as it may sound, I frequently find a comfortable spot to sit and read the darn things for pleasure. Perhaps that's how I developed a bit of a weight problem, that I am presently dealing with? LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

For pure food porn I love Bourdain's Les Halles. Plus he was such a gifted and engaging writer. I miss him so.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> LOL. I'm afraid to go count but I'm sure I have over a hundred cookbooks in my pantry. Some of them haven't been opened in years but others are for particular recipes I really like and some are for whenever I can start entertaining again. And a couple are pure food porn.


Below is my girlfriend's collection and some of the overflow, which doesn't count the several always in the kitchen, next to the sofa or on her nightstand, etc.


----------



## Oldsarge

To me, the ultimate food porn volume is _The French Laundry Cookbook,_ by Thomas Keller. The dishes look so entrancing that you start to drool all over the pages. Then you read the ingredient list and the directions and respond, "Not in this life!" _Bouchon_ is a little more accessible and _Ad Hoc at Home_ is a genuinely useful cookbook. If that's the way he cooks at his house, I want to move in with Keller!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> To me, the ultimate food porn volume is _The French Laundry Cookbook,_ by Thomas Keller. The dishes look so entrancing that you start to drool all over the pages. Then you read the ingredient list and the directions and respond, "Not in this life!" _Bouchon_ is a little more accessible and _Ad Hoc at Home_ is a genuinely useful cookbook. If that's the way he cooks at his house, I want to move in with Keller!


French Laundry is indeed a tour de force in every aspect, especially the photography, but in this house we are much more likely to cook Bourdain's dishes. I find that much like Samin Nosrat the real value is not so much the recipes but the insights into flavors and techniques.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Howard, does your mother use canned clam sauce? Is it red or white clam sauce? If she uses a canned clam sauce, you might want to suggest making an alfredo sauce to the mix am sauce into. But I would suggest that you might want to look for a good Italian cookbook, as a present, for your mom. I have no suggestions, as no one in my family, cooks Italian from a written recipe!


I think she buys it canned clam sauce, I will think about a recipe book when she hits 76 in April.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Howard, give your mom any cookbook by Marcella Hazan, America's Italian grandma. But like Big T's family, I rarely use a cookbook for Italian. I can make almost anything I want to eat out of my head.


She also watches those cooking shows too.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I think she buys it canned clam sauce, I will think about a recipe book when she hits 76 in April.


Surpise her with it now! Afterall, you're the main beneficiary.


----------



## Oldsarge

Linguini al funghi


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Surpise her with it now! Afterall, you're the main beneficiary.


I forgot where they sell recipe books?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50326
> 
> 
> Linguini al funghi


For a second there If I was blind I kind of sworn it said Linguini al fungi , that doesn't sound like a good combination! 🤢


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I forgot where they sell recipe books?


Look on Amazon for titles mentioned here! Do something nice for Mom - get her a book, but cook her a meal.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I forgot where they sell recipe books?


Barnes and Noble, Amazon Books, Books-A-Million, Walden, etc. Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## Oldsarge

Linguini al funghi means linguini with mushrooms.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> Linguini al funghi means linguini with mushrooms.


And in this case what appears to be about $50 worth of shaved truffles. O my!


----------



## Oldsarge

Obviously someone from Bologna or Modena. That seems to be where the money in Italy is.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> Obviously someone from Bologna or Modena. That seems to be where the money in Italy is.


I have not been in Italia for ages, but it also seemed that Milano had a lot of money.


----------



## Oldsarge

Shouldn't surprise me. Modena and Milano for manufacturing, Bologna for banking. All good for the cash flow.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Look on Amazon for titles mentioned here! Do something nice for Mom - get her a book, but cook her a meal.


All my life I've lived with them I don't know how to cook for the life of me except microwavable foods..


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Barnes and Noble, Amazon Books, Books-A-Million, Walden, etc. Good luck in your hunt!


Thanks.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> All my life I've lived with them I don't know how to cook for the life of me except microwavable foods..


And you don't think Mom knows that? That is why you taking the effort, would be such a great present in itself! Just follow the instructions (maybe someone here, can suggest a cookbook, with simpler recipes and explicit instructions?).


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> And you don't think Mom knows that? That is why you taking the effort, would be such a great present in itself! Just follow the instructions (maybe someone here, can suggest a cookbook, with simpler recipes and explicit instructions?).


My Mom always wanted me to take up some easy cooking but I'm afraid I will do something wrong and burn the house down (not literally but I'm just saying that) like make hamburgers or spaghetti or even Mac And Cheese.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50379











It needs a side of garlic breadsticks.


----------



## Oldsarge

No, breadsticks _or_ pasta, not both.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> No, breadsticks _or_ pasta, not both.


With some Italian restaurants, don't they give you garlic breadsticks on the side?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> With some Italian restaurants, don't they give you garlic breadsticks on the side?


The corporate Italian places do, but the "mom & pop" places generally do something a bit different. Some might give you a few slices of home made bread (our favorite local does this, with a hot olive oil/garlic/marinara dip), another high on our list, gives a few pieces of sliced "bagette" style bread, with a cool, straight olive oil.

Growing up, I don't really remember ever having any bread! Our pasta, was Sunday (grandparents, and we grew up a few blocks from both sets), with red sauce cooked the previous day, pork flavored, meatballs, cooked separate from the sauce, spaghetti #9, as the pasta, occasionally veal cutlets, and then a desert. Pasta during the week, was multiple times, but Ma would cook the meatballs in the sauce, with the same spaghetti #9. No bread, no salad, but desert! I was probably in my late teens, before I tasted stuffed manicotta. Lasagna was very rare, and only by my mother (I was not a fan of her lasagna). Never had seafood (my one grandfather, who was from Palermo, said seafood was for peasants, and we always had veal or pork at his house).

My wife, who 's "Heinz 57" heritage, thinks pasta (since all generations before ours, are now gone), consists of a big salad, mounds of bread, pasta & meatballs and then a three hour nap!


----------



## Oldsarge

There's much to be said for a three hour nap!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> With some Italian restaurants, don't they give you garlic breadsticks on the side?


The Olive Garden, while admittedly a corporate operation, will happily hook you up with your pasta hit and unlimited salad and breadsticks!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> There's much to be said for a three hour nap!


At 68, I allow myself at least one nap per day (I have a couch in my office), but, inevitably, someone knocks on my door, so I rarely make 30 minutes, let alone 3 hours!


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> The Olive Garden, while admittedly a corporate operation, will happily hook you up with your pasta hit and unlimited salad and breadsticks!


Search YouTube for "Katrina Eats Kilos". This is a petite, young lady, that is a competitive eater. Search out her "Olive Garden Unlimited Pasta" challenge. She eats seven bowls of pasta, bread sticks and salad!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> The Olive Garden, while admittedly a corporate operation, will happily hook you up with your pasta hit and unlimited salad and breadsticks!


I love their salad and their minestrone. I just made vegetable broth for minestrone. It is cooling down finally, and soup sounds so good.


----------



## Oldsarge

the only thing I ever thought good about Olive Garden was the breadsticks.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> the only thing I ever thought good about Olive Garden was the breadsticks.


Hard to argue with the addictive qualities of hot, soft bread and garlic! Although I always get the minestrone when I am there, I like home made better, and it is so pathetically simple, just open a bunch of cans!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> The Olive Garden, while admittedly a corporate operation, will happily hook you up with your pasta hit and unlimited salad and breadsticks!


I can't remember the last time I've been to an Olive Garden but their foods are high in sodium.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Search YouTube for "Katrina Eats Kilos". This is a petite, young lady, that is a competitive eater. Search out her "Olive Garden Unlimited Pasta" challenge. She eats seven bowls of pasta, bread sticks and salad!












If I ate like that I'd be 400 pounds by now!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> the only thing I ever thought good about Olive Garden was the breadsticks.


What about the other items?


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Search YouTube for "Katrina Eats Kilos". This is a petite, young lady, that is a competitive eater. Search out her "Olive Garden Unlimited Pasta" challenge. She eats seven bowls of pasta, bread sticks and salad!


"Seven bowls of pasta" and she's kept her petite girlish figure? Now that's my kind of woman! On the other hand, Mrs Eagle eats like a bird and stings like a "Asian monster hornet!" I'd better be careful what I put in these posts. LOL.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I can't remember the last time I've been to an Olive Garden but their foods are high in sodium.


Thank you for a well needed word of caution for eating out, Howard. You are spot-on with your assessment, but your conclusion(s) could also be applied to meals purchased in almost any restaurant. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What about the other items?


Too salty and uninspired.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

"Everything you see I owe to spaghetti."


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> "Everything you see I owe to spaghetti."
> 
> View attachment 50457


As lovely as she is, she is also that cool. A real treasure. One of my best celebrity sightings was her on the beach at Livorno in the summer (for me) after seventh grade.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Not up to Sarge's level but a lowly meat sauce with linguine, comfort food. Topped with Parm. For some reason these photos are inverted. So I took down the photos of the meal "in process."


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Thank you for a well needed word of caution for eating out, Howard. You are spot-on with your assessment, but your conclusion(s) could also be applied to meals purchased in almost any restaurant. LOL.


I remember I had the all you can eat pasta salad and breadsticks.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> "Everything you see I owe to spaghetti."
> 
> View attachment 50457


And her big tasty meatballs. ( Sorry I just had to go there)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50881


I am hoping those are grape (vs cherry) tomatoes, as they offey a much richer and sweeter flavor. Cherry tomatoes can cause one to pucker up...they are a bit tart.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> I am hoping those are grape (vs cherry) tomatoes, as they offey a much richer and sweeter flavor. Cherry tomatoes can cause one to pucker up...they are a bit tart.


I have been getting those cartons of grape tomatoes in red, yellow, and something close to plum colored. They are excellent. In a cooked dish I'll bet they are even better roasted. I usually use roasted Campari tomatoes in my own version of shrimp grits, but I am thinking roasted grape tomatoes may be a worthwhile tweak.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

seductive woman enjoying spaghetti. Why does it have to be seductive?


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> I am hoping those are grape (vs cherry) tomatoes, as they offey a much richer and sweeter flavor. Cherry tomatoes can cause one to pucker up...they are a bit tart.


Ah reminds me of a tale, from when SWMBO and I were first dating (late 70s!). Anyhow, Eagle, if you remember State College, do you recall the Arena Restaurant, just off Beaver Ave.? In the town where we now live (DuBois) there was also an Arena. It was the first anywhere around here with a salad bar and was great. Future wife and I were there, and I filled up my plate with salad bar stuff, with what I thought were cherry tomatoes. Like the hog I was, I popped the whole thing in my mouth, bit in and promptly sprayed the table (and future wife) with remnants of a red, hot pepper.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Big T said:


> Ah reminds me of a tale, from when SWMBO and I were first dating (late 70s!). Anyhow, Eagle, if you remember State College, do you recall the Arena Restaurant, just off Beaver Ave.? In the town where we now live (DuBois) there was also an Arena. It was the first anywhere around here with a salad bar and was great. Future wife and I were there, and I filled up my plate with salad bar stuff, with what I thought were cherry tomatoes. Like the hog I was, I popped the whole thing in my mouth, bit in and promptly sprayed the table (and future wife) with remnants of a red, hot pepper.


I hope you still enjoyed the peppers. I love hots but on grinders/subs/hoagies.


----------



## Big T

TKI67 said:


> I hope you still enjoyed the peppers. I love hots but on grinders/subs/hoagies.


I also love them on grinders (that was a State College, PA name, but west in PA, they were called hoagies), and on pizza.

But at that restaurant, I did not enjoy the salad much more. I'm luck SWMBO is good natured (and has a poor long term memory!).


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Ah reminds me of a tale, from when SWMBO and I were first dating (late 70s!). Anyhow, Eagle, if you remember State College, do you recall the Arena Restaurant, just off Beaver Ave.? In the town where we now live (DuBois) there was also an Arena. It was the first anywhere around here with a salad bar and was great. Future wife and I were there, and I filled up my plate with salad bar stuff, with what I thought were cherry tomatoes. Like the hog I was, I popped the whole thing in my mouth, bit in and promptly sprayed the table (and future wife) with remnants of a red, hot pepper.


LOL...It is from situations such as that which you describe, from which true love makes itself known! Having spent four years at the University Park campus, I regret having to admit I do not recall the Arena Restaurant. Our family Doc tells me it is because I am getting old; Mrs Eagle tells me I've always had a poor memory; and my granddaughter says it's because I just don't listen. Jeez Louise, those women can be hard on a guy's ego! LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> LOL...It is from situations such as that which you describe, from which true love makes itself known! Having spent four years at the University Park campus, I regret having to admit I do not recall the Arena Restaurant. Our family Doc tells me it is because I am getting old; Mrs Eagle tells me I've always had a poor memory; and my granddaughter says it's because I just don't listen. Jeez Louise, those women can be hard on a guy's ego! LOL.


If you were like me, I worked and paid for my education and barely had enough money for a once a week four pack of 16oz. Tiger Head Ale (Schmidts Brewing), for the price of $.85, let alone food or even thinking of eating out!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Big T said:


> If you were like me, I worked and paid for my education and barely had enough money for a once a week four pack of 16oz. Tiger Head Ale (Schmidts Brewing), for the price of $.85, let alone food or even thinking of eating out!


Taking me back. I was in law school in Oregon, and we lived on $200 a month gross. We ate a lot of lentils, government cheese, and a bushel of apples. We had not picked up more refined drinking tastes but now and then would splurge on a $1.50 bottle of wine.


----------



## Big T

TKI67 said:


> Taking me back. I was in law school in Oregon, and we lived on $200 a month gross. We ate a lot of lentils, government cheese, and a bushel of apples. We had not picked up more refined drinking tastes but now and then would splurge on a $1.50 bottle of wine.


Boone's Farm? I was 21 and able to buy wine and liquor, when my older sister was getting married. My tastes for spirits were non-existent, but my father did not know that and he sent me to the PA State Store (only place then to buy spirits) to get wine, mixers and whiskey. Came back with multiple cases of Boone's Farm Apple wine and Strawberry Hill. Whiskey was something like Corby's.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Big T said:


> Boone's Farm? I was 21 and able to buy wine and liquor, when my older sister was getting married. My tastes for spirits were non-existent, but my father did not know that and he sent me to the PA State Store (only place then to buy spirits) to get wine, mixers and whiskey. Came back with multiple cases of Boone's Farm Apple wine and Strawberry Hill. Whiskey was something like Corby's.


Actually in Oregon you could buy wine direct from the distributor. I recall springing for a half bottle (!) of Mondavi chardonnay (back when California made some great chards). We wrote Mr. Mondavi how much we liked it and still have his reply as a keepsake. BTW, it was $1.69 for the half bottle.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> If you were like me, I worked and paid for my education and barely had enough money for a once a week four pack of 16oz. Tiger Head Ale (Schmidts Brewing), for the price of $.85, let alone food or even thinking of eating out!


I can certainly identify with your experience. An AFROTC scholarship paid for my tuition, textbooks and lab fees and paid me a $50 monthly subsistence allowance. I had to pay my room and board and any other incidental expenses out of my own funds. Therefore I worked; in the West Halls Student Social Center on campus, signing out table tennis paddles and selling magazines and a variety of soft drinks and snacks, and closed the facility at 2200 hours each night. On weekends, during the school year, I waited tables at the Boalsburg Steakhouse. The tips were good when the Lions played well! On summer vacations I worked for the Pennsylvania Department of Transportation and for Woorich Woolen Mills. Life was good! Present day/this year would be a bad year for tips. LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> I can certainly identify with your experience. An AFROTC scholarship paid for my tuition, textbooks and lab fees and paid me a $50 monthly subsistence allowance. I had to pay my room and board and any other incidental expenses out of my own funds. Therefore I worked; in the West Halls Student Social Center on campus, signing out table tennis paddles and selling magazines and a variety of soft drinks and snacks, and closed the facility at 2200 hours each night. On weekends, during the school year, I waited tables at the Boalsburg Steakhouse. The tips were good when the Lions played well! On summer vacations I worked for the Pennsylvania Department of Transportation and for Woorich Woolen Mills. Life was good! Present day/this year would be a bad year for tips. LOL.


Sounds a lot like my experience. The USNR ROC program, washing dishes in the Claremont Men's College and Harvey Mudd College dining halls, and selling clothing at the Village Clothier. In law school it was selling pastries and coffee at school, tending grounds at Willamette University, coaching diving and running the locker room at the rec center, and living off of my wife's job at State of Oregon Personnel Department. Good times indeed.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51055


Is that lasagna or eggplant parmigiana?


----------



## Oldsarge

Yes--but close examination leads me to believe it's eggplant.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Is that lasagna or eggplant parmigiana?


Eating out, I had eggplant parmigiana and spaghetti for lunch! Alas the eggplant was way overcooked with an undesirable sense of mush in the mouth. I won't be doing that again...for awhile anyway.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Eating out, I had eggplant parmigiana and spaghetti for lunch! Alas the eggplant was way overcooked with an undesirable sense of mush in the mouth. I won't be doing that again...for awhile anyway.


I'd rather have it in sandwiches, having it alone looks slimy to my view.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51162


I just don't know why I find eggplant slimy, when My Mother makes it I pick at it.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51162


Now that is the way eggplant parmigiana should be cooked and look!


----------



## Howard

This is the wrong way to eat pasta, she's trying to shovel it all in her mouth without taking small bites.


----------



## Oldsarge

You wouldn't catch _her_ eating like that.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51190
> 
> 
> You wouldn't catch _her_ eating like that.
> 
> View attachment 51191


What a coincidence...that's going to be our dinner this evening!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51190
> 
> 
> You wouldn't catch _her_ eating like that.
> 
> View attachment 51191


Wow, she has nice meatballs.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Yes--but close examination leads me to believe it's eggplant.


If you like eggplant, etc., SWMBO makes a lasagna with a few pasta noodles, necessary cheeses, but with thin slices of eggplant, squash, some zuchinni (can be bitter, if you add too much) and slices of sweet Italian sausages.

Easy (according to the boss) to make, but one of my favorite variations!

One of these days, I'll need to photograph dishes instead of acting like the young bull in the pasture, looking over all the cows! Food is eaten by me in minutes (not really, if that happened, I would be backhanded across the moosh!).


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51930


Is the pasta Orecchiette, not that that would make any difference in the flavor hit to one's palate! However the unique shape of the pasta can add to the visual delight of the dish. Just a thought.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52088


Pasta? Oh well, it sure looks good!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Pasta? Oh well, it sure looks good!


Damn
Damn! I guess I better move it. Not paying attention, probably.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Damn
> Damn! I guess I better move it. Not paying attention, probably.


I would like a slice or 2.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I would like a slice or 2.


....or the whole darned pie! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I haven't had a decent pizza since this damned pandemic started. I'm getting frustrated because I know where to get one . . .


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ....or the whole darned pie! LOL.


Nah, I'm not that greedy.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I haven't had a decent pizza since this damned pandemic started. I'm getting frustrated because I know where to get one . . .


Pizza Hut or A Little Caesar's?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Pizza Hut or A Little Caesar's?


I'm choosier than that, Howard.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52709


Pasta passes over the lips and goes straight to the T...ahhhh, hips. Yea that the ticket and I'm sticking to it! But, I do so love pasta. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52707


I love spaghetti linguine and shrimp.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52709


Her meatballs look tasty. :laughing:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52868


Where are the meatballs?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Where are the meatballs?


Meatballs are an American thing. In Italy, nobody eats meatballs.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Meatballs are an American thing. In Italy, nobody eats meatballs.


My grandparents would have either pork, cooked in the sauce, or breaded veal, baked in the oven. One of my grandmothers started making meatballs in her later years, also baked in the oven. Pork, however, was the mainstay.

Near Christmas, I once asked my grandfather about calamari and he unleashed his Half Sicilia, half broken English, of seafood being for the peasants. I sort of snuck out of the room.


----------



## Oldsarge

My grandparents were from Bari so being right on the Adriatic, seafood was a natural. Grandma's calamari is a fond memory and Grandfather's canned tuna (Tonno brand only) was a family staple. Still is, though the company is now called Genova.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Meatballs are an American thing. In Italy, nobody eats meatballs.


So they only eat spaghetti?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> So they only eat spaghetti?


Pasta is one of the 'primi', the first entrees. Soup, polenta or risotto are other choices. After the prime comes the 'segundi', the main course. It would be meat, poultry or fish, often cooked in the sauce served over the pasta. Spaghetti isn't a meal on it's own.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Pasta is one of the 'primi', the first entrees. Soup, polenta or risotto are other choices. After the prime comes the 'segundi', the main course. It would be meat, poultry or fish, often cooked in the sauce served over the pasta. Spaghetti isn't a meal on it's own.


When cooking up a mess of my homemade spaghetti sauce, I usually cook a mixture of beef and pork in the sauce. The family seems to go a bit crazy over the finished product, so it's a little late to state fiddling with the mix at this point. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Pasta is one of the 'primi', the first entrees. Soup, polenta or risotto are other choices. After the prime comes the 'segundi', the main course. It would be meat, poultry or fish, often cooked in the sauce served over the pasta. *Spaghetti isn't a meal on it's own.*


But it sure does keep you full.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> But it sure does keep you full.


Smaller plate, then.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53288


They look like they're enjoying their pasta.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Howard

Howard said:


>


I like pasta but not as much as her, I like pasta when it's fresh and delicious and the meatballs are tasty.


----------



## Oldsarge

Here, Howard, these are for you.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Here, Howard, these are for you.
> 
> View attachment 53439
> 
> 
> View attachment 53440
> 
> 
> View attachment 53444


I'm afraid the spaghetti will spill right onto her dress.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53532


Shouldn't we add an intended protein source to that plate of pasta? Olive oil, sliced olives and lemon slices are good, but they are not protein. Some sort of seafood would do the trick. Just a thought.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53614


If that were one continuous spaghetti noodle, it would be fascinating to see how far she could go between breaths. For all you dirty minded boys out there, my interest is only in the scientific aspects of the activity and not sexual. That's my story and I'm sticking to it! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I want to know how one eats a single strand out of an entire fork full.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53614


I hate it when people slurp their spaghetti.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> If that were one continuous spaghetti noodle, it would be fascinating to see how far she could go between breaths. For all you dirty minded boys out there, my interest is only in the scientific aspects of the activity and not sexual. That's my story and I'm sticking to it! LOL.


How are her meatballs?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53688


nothing beats a hot plate of ziti with mozzarella cheese.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

eagle2250 said:


> Is the pasta Orecchiette, not that that would make any difference in the flavor hit to one's palate! However the unique shape of the pasta can add to the visual delight of the dish. Just a thought.


Sorry for the late response. Those are Lumache. I love them for baked or gratin pasta dishes. They are fairly tricky to find.

Worth the effort but be prepared to pay a good bit more then you would for Barilla Linguine.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

David J. Cooper said:


> Sorry for the late response. Those are Lumache. I love them for baked or gratin pasta dishes. They are fairly tricky to find.
> 
> Worth the effort but be prepared to pay a good bit more then you would for Barilla Linguine.


Thank you for the reply...we have added Lumache to our grocery list and will keep our eyes peeled for them.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53941


We can play Guess The Pasta?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> We can play Guess The Pasta?


Be my Guesst


----------



## Howard

Fettuccine, Linguine, Bow Ties, Elbow and plain Spaghetti, How'd I do? 
I don't know the round pasta.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Fettuccine, Linguine, Bow Ties, Elbow and plain Spaghetti, How'd I do?
> I don't know the round pasta.


As you say, I too have no idea as to what those 3" pasta discs are called, but the pasta you refer to as elbow, I believe is Penne pasta. Don't know about youse guys, but I'm developing a hankering for pasta sometime today!


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm having a lamb shoulder steak and I'll bet it would go very nicely with Linguine al pesto.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> As you say, I too have no idea as to what those 3" pasta discs are called, but the pasta you refer to as elbow, I believe is Penne pasta. Don't know about youse guys, but I'm developing a hankering for pasta sometime today!


I'd like pasta with meat sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge

Asian pasta is still pasta


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54196
> 
> 
> Asian pasta is still pasta


I'm pretty sure that's either Chow Fun or Chow Mein?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54196
> 
> 
> Asian pasta is still pasta


The post above incited an epiphany, drawn I believe from my gastronomical memories; it has been perhaps five or more years since I last dined at a Panda Express. What could this mean, in the larger sense? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

It means your palate has outgrown the place.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54237


A pasta appetizer, perhaps?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A pasta appetizer, perhaps?


A good appetizer before the main course.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> A pasta appetizer, perhaps?


Or the pasta course on one of those horribly expensive tasting menus that five star restaurants are so fond of.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Or the pasta course on one of those horribly expensive tasting menus that five star restaurants are so fond of.


The only thing they like better is for someone to order the vegetarian plate. Ka-ching.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Linguine al ragú


----------



## Oldsarge

Sophia makes pasta on the set.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55087
> 
> 
> View attachment 55088


Lobster Penne? Table for two, please.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Lobster Penne? Table for two, please.


Make it 3.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55262


Thanks Sarge.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55262


Now who among us can look at that vision of womanhood and not experience an immediate desire for a big bowl of spaghetti and meatballs? Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Now who among us can look at that vision of womanhood and not experience an immediate desire for a big bowl of spaghetti and meatballs? Yum!


Is she going to eat it while wearing her bra and panties?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55488
> 
> 
> View attachment 55489


Yum! Shrimp and Scallops are great additions to a pasta dish and much healthier and more calorie friendly than most of the other options. Now what to have for dinner...hmmmn?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55488
> 
> 
> View attachment 55489


What kind of drink is that?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What kind of drink is that?


Good question. Maybe a Mojito?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55262


Them's some spicy meatballs (got to beat Howard in saying it).


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Yum! Shrimp and Scallops are great additions to a pasta dish and much healthier and more calorie friendly than most of the other options. Now what to have for dinner...hmmmn?


Scallops are by far my most favorite seafood. Wholey's, in the Pittsburgh Strip District, has fresh brought in everyday (problem is the hundred miles getting them home and keeping fresh).


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55616


Would you look at the drumsticks on that chicken...Yummo! Hard to believe that sweet young thing is 86 years old, present day . At 86, I'd like to say she's old enough to be my mama, but I can't in good conscience say that.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Them's some spicy meatballs (got to beat Howard in saying it).


As Oleg from 2 Broke Girls would probably say "I'd like to put my meatballs in her spaghetti".


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Would you look at the drumsticks on that chicken...Yummo! Hard to believe that sweet young thing is 86 years old, present day . At 86, I'd like to say she's old enough to be my mama, but I can't in good conscience say that.


She's old enough to be my grandma.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> As Oleg from 2 Broke Girls would probably say "I'd like to put my meatballs in her spaghetti".


The Missus does not permit to watch that show! She can be on the third floor & I can be in the TV room on the first And if I turn it on, she's there in a flash, turning it off!


----------



## Fading Fast

Big T said:


> The Missus does not permit to watch that show! She can be on the third floor & I can be in the TV room on the first And if I turn it on, she's there in a flash, turning it off!


Good for your wife, that show is all but unwatchable. Several years ago, it used to be one of the few options on the TV at a gym I worked out in and I found it so painful, I preferred when the TV was just turned off.


----------



## Big T

Fading Fast said:


> Good for your wife, that show is all but unwatchable. Several years ago, it used to be one of the few options on the TV at a gym I worked out in and I found it so painful, I preferred when the TV was just turned off.


Did you ever watch the British comedy, "Allo, Allo", and the tag line about the picture of the Madonna? It's all about the buubies!


----------



## Big T

Fading Fast said:


> Good for your wife, that show is all but unwatchable. Several years ago, it used to be one of the few options on the TV at a gym I worked out in and I found it so painful, I preferred when the TV was just turned off.


I/we actually watch very little broadcast TV, and most, if not the majority, is painful. I do like PBS Masterpiece Theater, and currently, Endeavor and Inspector Morse.


----------



## Fading Fast

Big T said:


> Did you ever watch the British comedy, "Allo, Allo", and the tag line about the picture of the Madonna? It's all about the buubies!


I've never heard of it.


----------



## Big T

Fading Fast said:


> I've never heard of it.


I believe it is 80's vintage, set in WWII, about the French resistance (but very much a comedy).


----------



## Fading Fast

Big T said:


> I believe it is 80's vintage, set in WWII, about the French resistance (but very much a comedy).


Thank you. I'll look for it. All sorts of things pop up in the two streaming services we have.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> I believe it is 80's vintage, set in WWII, about the French resistance (but very much a comedy).


Can't say I have ever watched "Allo, Allo," but I can admit to sitting in the recliner on a rainy cold Sunday afternoon, binge watching old Hogan's Hero reruns! LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Can't say I have ever watched "Allo, Allo," but I can admit to sitting in the recliner on a rainy cold Sunday afternoon, binge watching old Hogan's Hero reruns! LOL.


Hogan's Heros? I have the complete series on DVD and have watched every episode many, many times! If you like Hogan, you'll also like Allo, Allo!


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Hogan's Heros? I have the complete series on DVD and have watched every episode many, many times! If you like Hogan, you'll also like Allo, Allo!


Thanks for the recommendation an be assured that I will be on the hunt for Allo, Allo on DVDs or through streaming services.


----------



## Tweedlover

Big T said:


> Hogan's Heros? I have the complete series on DVD and have watched every episode many, many times! If you like Hogan, you'll also like Allo, Allo!


I always watched Hogan;s Heroes when it first aired. Loved it then.


----------



## eagle2250

Tweedlover said:


> I always watched Hogan;s Heroes when it first aired. Loved it then.


Did they ever solve the real life murder of Bob Crane, the actor who played Colonel Hagan? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation an be assured that I will be on the hunt for Allo, Allo on DVDs or through streaming services.


Amazon Prime.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> The Missus does not permit to watch that show! She can be on the third floor & I can be in the TV room on the first And if I turn it on, she's there in a flash, turning it off!


I thought that show was very funny, it was cancelled 4 years ago, they should bring it back I thought Kat Denning and Beth Bears were hot.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Good for your wife, that show is all but unwatchable. Several years ago, it used to be one of the few options on the TV at a gym I worked out in and I found it so painful, I preferred when the TV was just turned off.


Was it the characters or the sexual innuendo?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Did they ever solve the real life murder of Bob Crane, the actor who played Colonel Hagan? :icon_scratch:


Not officially. Lots of people thought it was his agent but after two trials, the man was found Not Guilty twice.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> Was it the characters or the sexual innuendo?


For me Howard, it was both. The characters were annoying and unbelievable. I disliked all of them. And the non-stop sexual innuendo was immature and obvious to the point of being silly and stupid.

Hey, but that's just me. The show was, I assume, pretty successful as they made several years of it, I think. Hence, clearly, many people liked it.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> For me Howard, it was both. The characters were annoying and unbelievable. I disliked all of them. And the non-stop sexual innuendo was immature and obvious to the point of being silly and stupid.
> 
> Hey, but that's just me. The show was, I assume, pretty successful as they made several years of it, I think. Hence, clearly, many people liked it.


It ran from 2011 till it got cancelled in 2017 but I liked some of the characters and Yes it got a bit silly but that's what it made it funny.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55939


Is that Fettuccine Alfredo?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that Fettuccine Alfredo?


Or _al pepe_


----------



## Oldsarge

How to keep the sauce off your clothes


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> How to keep the sauce off your clothes
> 
> View attachment 56117


Should men do it too?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Should men do it too?


Let me just say that if pictures of such are taken of men doing so and posted herein, I for one will not be looking at them! LOL. Just sayin......


----------



## Oldsarge

Meeither!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Let me just say that if pictures of such are taken of men doing so and posted herein, I for one will not be looking at them! LOL. Just sayin......


Unless if it's a sexy man?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Unless if it's a sexy man?


No sir. I'm just too shy to look at that! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56246


Does she make good pasta?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Does she make good pasta?


 She wrote a whole cookbook. *Sophia Lorens Recipes & Memories*


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> She wrote a whole cookbook. *Sophia Lorens Recipes & Memories*


I bet she can come to our house and cook us up some spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56326


I know for sure where I'm going to start working on that plate of spaghetti! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I know for sure where I'm going to start working on that plate of spaghetti! LOL.


I bet she has lovely meatballs.


----------



## Howard

Spaghetti dress and a meatball necklace.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Spaghetti dress and a meatball necklace.


Perhaps a trip to the Olive Garden in Melbourne, FL, is in order...or more locally, Chimentos restaurant could scrath that itch? What to do, what to do? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm still using up a batch of pineapple adobo I made but come Wednesday or thereabouts, I will take a walk along my pantry and a peek into my freezer to see what I can come up with.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Perhaps a trip to the Olive Garden in Melbourne, FL, is in order...or more locally, Chimentos restaurant could scrath that itch? What to do, what to do? LOL.


I can't remember the last time I've been to an Olive Garden, I think I ordered the unlimited soup salad and breadsticks, that felt like a meal itself.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> How to keep the sauce off your clothes
> 
> View attachment 56117


Might keep sauce off her clothes, but I got drool on mine!


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Might keep sauce off her clothes, but I got drool on mine!


You must really like pasta...huh? LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> You must really like pasta...huh? LOL.


I'm not full blooded Italian-part Italian and part Sicilian. Do the math!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56392


The very best part of a good meal may just be the company...it sure helps when they are hanging on your every word!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> You must really like pasta...huh? LOL.


I love pasta with meatballs and sometimes clams.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56405


I believe I'm looking at angel hair pasta, snow peas, broccoli, cabbage and shaved carrots. What am I missing...I would like to cook this up and try it? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56663


If I eyes deceive me, is that green stuff moldy bread?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> If I eyes deceive me, is that green stuff moldy bread?


I think it's paté.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I think it's paté.


I'm inclined to agree with Oldsarge on this call, but must admit that the only pate' I have ever experienced was of a light brown/tan hue...not decidedly green, as pictured above. However, is there any such thing as 'avocado pate' or perhaps it is an aged goose pate'? Goose pate I have eaten was a bit of a grey hue on the plate. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I think it's paté.


Sorry, it looked like mold to me.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa




----------



## eagle2250

TKI67 said:


> View attachment 56792


Do my eyes deceive me or is that andouille sausage sliced in that pasta, an upgraded version of the fictional Sheldon Coopers (Big Bang series) favored way to consume pasta...and to my mind, much better than the spaghetti with hotdogs that they laud in the show! I just might have to give that a try.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> View attachment 56792


I love Spaghetti And Sausage.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I love Spaghetti And Sausage.


The entree for this Sundays family dinner will be Shrimp Scampi on a bed of angel hair pasta, or in other words, spaghetti and shrimp, sauteed in garlic with chopped up asparagus spears and sliced red peppers to seduce the palates of those fortunate enough to be sitting around that table! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> The entree for this Sundays family dinner will be Shrimp Scampi on a bed of angel hair pasta, or in other words, spaghetti and shrimp, sauteed in garlic with chopped up asparagus spears and sliced red peppers to seduce the palates of those fortunate enough to be sitting around that table! LOL.


Sounds delicious, all this pasta talk I can't wait till we go back to Italian restaurants and enjoy some spaghetti.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> Do my eyes deceive me or is that andouille sausage sliced in that pasta, an upgraded version of the fictional Sheldon Coopers (Big Bang series) favored way to consume pasta...and to my mind, much better than the spaghetti with hotdogs that they laud in the show! I just might have to give that a try.


Looks like it. The cool thing to me is that the uncooked spaghetti is pushed through the pieces of sausage and then they are boiled so that each piece of sausage has a bunch of cooked spaghetti running through it!


----------



## eagle2250

TKI67 said:


> Looks like it. The cool thing to me is that the uncooked spaghetti is pushed through the pieces of sausage and then they are boiled so that each piece of sausage has a bunch of cooked spaghetti running through it!


"Holy cow" When cruising the forum yesterday, I must not have had my glasses on, for I flat out missed the spaghetti pushing through the sausage slices. How did they manage to do that? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

It's really quite simple, Eagle. By slicing the sausage you expose the soft center. Stiff, uncooked pasta slides through it very neatly. Then you just drop the slices into boiling water and leave them there long enough for the pasta to cook, drain and serve with whatever you think enhances the sausage. With Andouille you can either go Cajun or Provincial French. Excellent, either way.


----------



## Oldsarge

Here's a child's version of the process.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Here's a child's version of the process.


Egad. This is one of those moments I really do feel like I am getting old, but a legitimate Aah-Ha moment, none the less. Thanks for expanding my ever shrinking intellectual horizons!


----------



## Oldsarge

This may be the best bowl yet!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56838
> 
> 
> This may be the best bowl yet!


This may have ruined my breakfast! I have a plate of orzo, w/red sauce and tiny meatballs, waiting for me, but no mussels or cherry tomatoes in it!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56838
> 
> 
> This may be the best bowl yet!


That bowl does indeed tempt the observer, causing many (of us) to salivate in anticipation. A recipe would be much appreciated!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56858


Is that Lo Mein?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that Lo Mein?


Yup


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56914
> 
> 
> View attachment 56915
> 
> 
> View attachment 56940


She needs to cover up while enjoying her spaghetti, the sauce could drip in her brassiere.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Braised short ribs qualify for this thread if they are sitting on noodles!


----------



## Oldsarge

Short Ribs and pappardelle, wonderful!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Short Ribs and pappardelle, wonderful!


Pappardelle, what is that? never heard of it.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Pappardelle, what is that? never heard of it.


Wide noodles, with fluted edges, I believe.....but pasta none the less!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Wide noodles, with fluted edges, I believe.....but pasta none the less!


It looks quite delicious.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56914
> 
> 
> View attachment 56915
> 
> 
> View attachment 56940


Shaved parm! Just love it!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Big T said:


> Shaved parm! Just love it!


Four ways to tackle hard cheeses. The regular potato peeler makes nice wide pieces, perfect for a dish where the cheese is the star. The microplane with wider slots makes a more evenly distributed but still substantial result. The traditional microplane yields what we typically think of as grated cheese, and the little one with its own box produces fluffy clouds of very finely grated cheese, perfect on a soup. Can you tell I am a kitchen ware junkie? My mug of coffee insisted on joining in.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57172


Odd pasta choice for a pan of lasagna , but it looks so very tempting none-the-less!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> Odd pasta choice for a pan of lasagna , but it looks so very tempting none-the-less!


I love any form of pasta, and a cheesy casserole of fusilli sounds awesome. I did the same thing last week with rigatoni. I have to say it's quicker than lasagna.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57172


I love Lasagna.


----------



## Big T

TKI67 said:


> I love any form of pasta, and a cheesy casserole of fusilli sounds awesome. I did the same thing last week with rigatoni. I have to say it's quicker than lasagna.


Can never eat fusilli again after that Seinfeld episode....


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Big T said:


> Can never eat fusilli again after that Seinfeld episode....


If you are ever faced with a fusilli recipe, raddiatore is IMO an upgrade.


----------



## Big T

TKI67 said:


> If you are ever faced with a fusilli recipe, raddiatore is IMO an upgrade.


My grandparents all entered this nation through Ellis Island. I never knew there was any pasta other than "spaghetti #9" until I was away at college! Our meals were varied by the types and how, meat (pork, veal or beef), was cooked. Though one set of grandparents wereSicilian, they said seafood was for peasant. Chicken? My grandfather, a butcher, would sell it, but never eat it (Why eat an animal that eats its own excremen).


----------



## Oldsarge

Early in my life I discovered that instead of spaghetti #9 there was this stuff called capellini. I liked it a lot better. I never did develop a taste for the larger round pasta varieties but the flat ones? Why, yes, I would like seconds, thank-you.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Can never eat fusilli again after that Seinfeld episode....


Is it because of what happened when George's Father sat on The Fusilli?


----------



## eagle2250

TKI67 said:


> I love any form of pasta, and a cheesy casserole of fusilli sounds awesome. I did the same thing last week with rigatoni. I have to say it's quicker than lasagna.


Good advice for future adventures in the Eagles Roost kitchen.



Oldsarge said:


> Early in my life I discovered that instead of spaghetti #9 there was this stuff called capellini. I liked it a lot better. I never did develop a taste for the larger round pasta varieties but the flat ones? Why, yes, I would like seconds, thank-you.


I agree with your preference for flat strap pasta noodles, fluted edges or not, and also harbor a preference for Angel Hair pasta noodles.


----------



## Big T

Too many inconsistencies with today’s pasta makers! I love angel hair, but some you buy labeled that way are anything but! Dear wife does use a “no boil” lasagna noodle, that cooks as the lasagna bakes-consistently great, particularly when she makes a “non-traditional“ lasagna, with sliced, sweet ItalIan sausage, sliced zucchinI, sliced yellow squash, fresh mozzarella and ricotta (Lamagna brand).


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> Good advice for future adventures in the Eagles Roost kitchen.
> I agree with your preference for flat strap pasta noodles, fluted edges or not, and also harbor a preference for Angel Hair pasta noodles.


For long pastas I love bucatini in cacio e pepe and pappardelle for Bolognese. We use capelini for shrimp dishes.


----------



## Oldsarge

Braised beef is a delectable topping for pappardelle.


----------



## Big T

TKI67 said:


> For long pastas I love bucatini in cacio e pepe and pappardelle for Bolognese. We use capelini for shrimp dishes.


If Eagle remembers a pizza chain in State College, PA, (both of us are Penn State grads), named "Hiway Pizza", the owner had a superb Italian restaurant, in the same town, named Mario's. The place made the best bucatini Bolognese. Alas, they closed several years ago😢.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> If Eagle remembers a pizza chain in State College, PA, (both of us are Penn State grads), named "Hiway Pizza", the owner had a superb Italian restaurant, in the same town, named Mario's. The place made the best bucatini Bolognese. Alas, they closed several years ago😢.


I ate well during my years in Happy Valley and Hiway Pizza seems to ring a bell, but I'm short on details. Alas, advancing age and memory loss seem to walk hand in hand. LOL!


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> I ate well during my years in Happy Valley and Hiway Pizza seems to ring a bell, but I'm short on details. Alas, advancing age and memory loss seem to walk hand in hand. LOL!


My dining was either dining hall or beans on fried potatoes, when I lived in an apartment! 
There was a pinball place that was owned by the Hiway Pizza folks, and although I had no money to waste on pinball, the owner would bring pizza in everyday around 5, for all there to eat, for free. We fished and had trout, when in season.

My dining out in SC, was/is taking the kids out!


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> My dining was either dining hall or beans on fried potatoes, when I lived in an apartment!
> There was a pinball place that was owned by the Hiway Pizza folks, and although I had no money to waste on pinball, the owner would bring pizza in everyday around 5, for all there to eat, for free. We fished and had trout, when in season.
> 
> My dining out in SC, was/is taking the kids out!


During your years in Happy Valley, did you ever eat at the Boalsburg Steakhouse. I worked as a waiter there during my sophomore year. Great tips on home football weekends, when the Lions prevailed on the gridiron!


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> During your years in Happy Valley, did you ever eat at the Boalsburg Steakhouse. I worked as a waiter there during my sophomore year. Great tips on home football weekends, when the Lions prevailed on the gridiron!


Not during my years as a student! Great place, and the name has changed, but for the life of me, I can't recall what it is now, but the food is still good. As a student, it was a treat for me to go to "Pop's Hot Dog Shop" on College Ave. I was even hard pressed to afford going to a football game more than once a season! Still don't understand how so many other students flew to Florida during spring break (yeah, I understand, and though we could afford to, our older girls and our youngest, currently a junior, also do not or did not, travel during breaks).

A chum of mine and I, would drive back to DuBois, to work weekends, for a landscape company. Owner let us work as many hours as we could on Saturdays, and sometimes Sundays. Good thing gas was cheap!


----------



## Howard

You know what goes good with pasta? Hot fresh garlic bread.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> You know what goes good with pasta? Hot fresh garlic bread.


And Chianti!!!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Big T said:


> If Eagle remembers a pizza chain in State College, PA, (both of us are Penn State grads), named "Hiway Pizza", the owner had a superb Italian restaurant, in the same town, named Mario's. The place made the best bucatini Bolognese. Alas, they closed several years ago😢.


The Pennsylvania of my youth was dotted with truly wonderful pizza places and Italian restaurants. We often visited my cousin and aunt and uncle in Indiana, PA, and it was there I discovered how truly great pizza tastes. Nearby but in the countryside as I recall wax a place called Herculani's (no idea how it was spelled, but it was pronounced Air Cue Lay Nees) that had amazing multi-course meals with soup, pasta, veal, beef, or chicken, vegetables, salad, and spumoni. When the bill was presented it came with a bottle of Brioschi.


----------



## Big T

TKI67 said:


> The Pennsylvania of my youth was dotted with truly wonderful pizza places and Italian restaurants. We often visited my cousin and aunt and uncle in Indiana, PA, and it was there I discovered how truly great pizza tastes. Nearby but in the countryside as I recall wax a place called Herculani's (no idea how it was spelled, but it was pronounced Air Cue Lay Nees) that had amazing multi-course meals with soup, pasta, veal, beef, or chicken, vegetables, salad, and spumoni. When the bill was presented it came with a bottle of Brioschi.


I was at Herculani's once, with an uncle, and it was simply superb! That had to be two or three decades ago. I don't know if they are still in business, but it was the place to go!

I can't remember the name of the place in Indiana, PA that was an excellent Italian restaurant, something like "The Wine Cellar". Anyhow a friend won several hundred thousand in the PA lottery several decades ago, and with his brother, purchased the place. As far as I know, they still own it (the brother that won the money, just funded it, and his brother, a business major, ran it). Thirty years ago, Indiana was the destination to travel to, from my part of the state, for shopping and the university had a top notch reputation. Shopping is pretty much gone today, and the university let their reputation wane over the past decades, but over the past couple of years, is quickly working to regain it. Just this morning, I had a conversation with a professor, from the school, to provide an intern to my plant for the summer, to assist with workplace safety.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57538
> 
> 
> View attachment 57548


Is that cooking sherry?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I was hoping it was olive oil.


----------



## eagle2250

It sure looks like olive oil, as it pours from the bottle. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57691


The entree for tomorrows family dinner. Yum!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57691


I love Shrimp And Spaghetti.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57923


I could prepare and set out that magnificent bowl of good eats, but I doubt I could ever match that scenery. Stunning, for sure.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57923


Wow, that's a lot of pasta.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57955
> 
> 
> View attachment 57956


Needs meatballs.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57979


There appears not a single, unhealthy bite in that skillet and it looks seriously tempting!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> There appears not a single, unhealthy bite in that skillet and it looks seriously tempting!


Meatballs perhaps?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57997


I bet she can do a mukbang, for those who don't know, A Mukbang is a term to describe someone who eats a whole pile of gargantuan amounts of food in front of a camera for likes, This happens on YouTube.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58093


I'm not really sure if it's the car, the girl or the scenery, or perhaps all three, but there is something about that picture that I love? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58093


Hey, that's not pasta, LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

"Everything you see I owe to spaghetti."


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> "Everything you see I owe to spaghetti."


Is that Sophia Loren?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that Sophia Loren?


Of course.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Of course.


She was hot back then.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> She was hot back then.


The hottest!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58245


You don't eat spaghetti with a spoon.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> You don't eat spaghetti with a spoon.


You use the bowl of the spoon to support the tip of your fork as you twirl the spaghetti onto your fork. Or, I guess if you are like me, you just scoop it up with the fork and shovel it in our respective maws! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> You don't eat spaghetti with a spoon.


The spoon is for beginners learning how to twirl the pasta onto a fork. After one gains experience, pushing the tines into the plate and twirling is the preferred technique.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> You use the bowl of the spoon to support the tip of your fork as you twirl the spaghetti onto your fork. Or, I guess if you are like me, you just scoop it up with the fork and shovel it in our respective maws! LOL.


You use the spoon to scoop up the spaghetti and onto the fork, I almost forgot about that.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> The spoon is for beginners learning how to twirl the pasta onto a fork. After one gains experience, pushing the tines into the plate and twirling is the preferred technique.


I always twirled the pasta then slurped it up afterwards.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58500


When My Mother made clam sauce with spaghetti I always avoided the clam sauce and just had spaghetti instead, I can't stand the smell.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> When My Mother made clam sauce with spaghetti I always avoided the clam sauce and just had spaghetti instead, I can't stand the smell.


LOL. I feel your pain. It's interesting to note the lingering effects of our respective beloved Mother's culinary efforts in the kitchen to feed us healthy and balanced diets. In your case, Howard, the culinary Waterloo in question is pasta in clam sauce...you can't stand the smell of the clam sauce. In my case it was the smell of melted American cheese. My Mom's favorite lunch for us growing up was a steaming bowl of tomato soup and a toasted cheese sandwich. It got to the point that just the nose of melting American cheese incited my gag reflex. I ate a lot of lunches including nothing other than a big bowl of tomato soup. Even to this day, I simply cannot eat a toasted cheese sandwich made with yellow American or even cheddar cheese. I do however enjoy the treat of a toasted cheese sandwich made with a combination of Swiss and Pepper Jack cheeses! LOL, go figure!

PS: I love pasta in clam sauce....Go figure?


----------



## Oldsarge

I'd hate to try and remember how long it's been since I forced down a slice of yellow Kraft pseudocheese. I'm sure it's been decades.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. I feel your pain. It's interesting to note the lingering effects of our respective beloved Mother's culinary efforts in the kitchen to feed us healthy and balanced diets. In your case, Howard, the culinary Waterloo in question is pasta in clam sauce...you can't stand the smell of the clam sauce. In my case it was the smell of melted American cheese. My Mom's favorite lunch for us growing up was a steaming bowl of tomato soup and a toasted cheese sandwich. It got to the point that just the nose of melting American cheese incited my gag reflex. I ate a lot of lunches including nothing other than a big bowl of tomato soup. Even to this day, I simply cannot eat a toasted cheese sandwich made with yellow American or even cheddar cheese. I do however enjoy the treat of a toasted cheese sandwich made with a combination of Swiss and Pepper Jack cheeses! LOL, go figure!
> 
> PS: I love pasta in clam sauce....Go figure?


Clam Sauce for me doesn't work, I'd rather have spaghetti and meatballs instead.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I'd hate to try and remember how long it's been since I forced down a slice of yellow Kraft pseudocheese. I'm sure it's been decades.


Have you tried pouring it on pasta?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Have you tried pouring it on pasta?


Disgusting!


----------



## Big T

Dear Wife breaded eggplant yesterday, made up a mixture of ground, sweet Italian sausage and ricotta cheese, layered between the eggplant slices, topped with sauce. It was great!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Disgusting!


I guess the only cheese I can think of that would go on pasta would be Parmesan cheese.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Dear Wife breaded eggplant yesterday, made up a mixture of ground, sweet Italian sausage and ricotta cheese, layered between the eggplant slices, topped with sauce. It was great!


Eggplant lasagna, a walk down the gastronomical healthy path...Yum!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Eggplant lasagna, a walk down the gastronomical healthy path...Yum!


I like chicken eggplant lasagna topped with some marinara sauce, that's some good eating.


----------



## Howard

Eggplant Parmesan Hero


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59285
> 
> 
> View attachment 59289


Assuming pasta to be a do-it yourself sugar kit, I am reminded of and am paraphrasing an old adage, "A fork full of pasta helps the medicine go down, the medicine go down...." Mary Poppins, where are you? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59307
> 
> 
> View attachment 59310


Needs meatballs.


----------



## Oldsarge

This does NOT need meatballs!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59387
> 
> View attachment 59388


I find myself inspired to make some shrimp scampi and angel hair pasta this afternoon.. Will eating more pasta invest me with legs like those above? I don't think so! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59386
> 
> 
> This does NOT need meatballs!


How about seasoning?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59387
> 
> View attachment 59388


If women can cook in their lingerie so that means men can cook in their underwear?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> If women can cook in their lingerie so that means men can cook in their underwear?


It just doesn't seem to work that way and, that's OK! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> It just doesn't seem to work that way and, that's OK! LOL.


Unless if you're very muscly.


----------



## Howard

She needs to get off the table before she hurts herself.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59456


Pasta....served family style? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59456


I always thought that pasta was always cooked in a pot?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Pasta....served family style? :icon_scratch:


I think it's an international pasta buffet.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59613


Is that Pasta and Ham chunks?


----------



## eagle2250

To my eye it appears to be ham and cheese pasta, decorated with dried flakes of parsley....Yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59672


I love her meatballs.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> I always thought that pasta was always cooked in a pot?


One of my favorite pasta dishes is freshly made ravioli that are sauteed and tossed in sage brown butter. The restaurant where I first had them called them saltati, Italian for sautéed.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> One of my favorite pasta dishes is freshly made ravioli that are sauteed and tossed in sage brown butter. The restaurant where I first had them called them saltati, Italian for sautéed.


Do you like ravioli when it's bought at the supermarket TK?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The pasta is down underneath all the scrumptiousness.


----------



## Oldsarge

German pasta


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60228


Cute, for sure, but not nearly as sexy as a busty young lass sucking on a single, extra long spaghetti noodle. Jeez Louise, he/she is not even using the fork and spoon! LOL.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Bolognese


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60321
> 
> 
> Bolognese


Bolognese....a dish mastered in the kitchens of the Eagles crib! Truth be known, I just tried to come as close as possible to replicating the Olive Garden's recipe! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60321
> 
> 
> Bolognese


I always pronounced it as Bolonies, then I heard it being pronounced as Bolonaise (nays), which is correct Sarge?


----------



## Oldsarge

In Italian it's Bo-lo-nge-se. The pronunciation you quoted is the French. This makes sense because about 1/3 of the Provencal French population is of Italian origin.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> In Italian it's Bo-lo-nge-se. The pronunciation you quoted is the French. This makes sense because about 1/3 of the Provencal French population is of Italian origin.


Thanks Sarge.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60369


A healthy and somewhat more calorie friendly version of a pasta dish? I think it so.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60555


I've had stuffed peppers and do rather like them, but never peppers stuffed with pasta. Going to have to give those a try sometime in the near future.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I've had stuffed peppers and do rather like them, but never peppers stuffed with pasta. Going to have to give those a try sometime in the near future.











Have you had Stouffer's?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Have you had Stouffer's?


Indeed I have had Stouffer's on occasion, but the way to get the absolute best results is to make them at home from scratch. Mrs Eagle does a better job on these than I do, so this is her responsibility.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60607


That must be tuna and noodles, do you like it hot or cold?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed I have had Stouffer's on occasion, but the way to get the absolute best results is to make them at home from scratch. Mrs Eagle does a better job on these than I do, so this is her responsibility.


That one contains close to 800mg of sodium.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> That must be tuna and noodles, do you like it hot or cold?


Actually it's a pasta with ham, parmesan and rosemary.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> That one contains close to 800mg of sodium.


.....but you can reduce the sodium hit to way less than 800mg per serving if you make them from scratch!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60698


Baked ziti in the baking pans to the front, but is that plate behind them holding sausage or meatballs and if so, why are they not in the baked ziti?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60958


Beef tips over a bed if noodles...yes, no? Regardless, it is looking good.


----------



## Oldsarge

Goulash


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Do you like ravioli when it's bought at the supermarket TK?


Sure.


----------



## Howard

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Sure.


I love fresh ravioli at those Italian restaurants.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Tomorrow's family dinner entree will be Shrimp Scampi served on a bed of Angel Hair pasta, paired with asparagus spears and a medley of sweet peppers, mushrooms and onions; and a garden salad, for those so inclined. The wife is going to crank out freshly baked bread sticks and she tells me, should I be so lucky, she will bake some of those Triple Berry fruit tarts I was swooning over in an earlier thread this morning! Yum...I hope.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61188


She doesn't strike me as one inclined to share that pasta! It's mostly in the eyes, but there is some bite in that beauty....methinks? LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61188


She looks so sexy eating spaghetti.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61208


Is that octopus cause for a second there I thought those were worms in the spaghetti.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Is that octopus cause for a second there I thought those were worms in the spaghetti.


Howard, if you get past the visual and dig into that pasta dish, it really is pretty darned good. The combination of the pasta and the octopus tendrils in one's mouth is truly a textural gastronomic adventure! I really get a kick out of mixing tiny octopuses in a salad. Hmmmn,,,,I wonder if Publix has any in the fresh fish and seafood section today. :icon_scratch:


----------



## ran23

As a child, I had to stop telling the kids what I ate at night. Octopus, Squid, Abalone, nothing that these kids every ate.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, if you get past the visual and dig into that pasta dish, it really is pretty darned good. The combination of the pasta and the octopus tendrils in one's mouth is truly a textural gastronomic adventure! I really get a kick out of mixing tiny octopuses in a salad. Hmmmn,,,,I wonder if Publix has any in the fresh fish and seafood section today. :icon_scratch:


Heck No, just put meatballs in mine.


----------



## Howard

I can't imagine what she might do with the meatballs.


----------



## Oldsarge

Squid, either in small calamari or large steaks, is not only a great dish by itself but one of the best things you can toss into pasta. My only problem is that the only way I can buy it is in frozen blocks that weigh a couple of pounds. I have to buy the block, semi-defrost it, divide it into single portions and then refreeze. This is not good practice!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61297


I know this is just one 'old fool's opinion,' but I think that photojournalist made a very bad decision with this picture! I hope he isn't too fond of that "pussy" because, one way or the other, he is going to lose it! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61454


Baked Zitti...a good pasta choice for a textural treat during our gastronomical forays into Gina Lollobrigita's part of this beautiful world of ours.


----------



## ran23

Think I will grab a low carb pizza blank and have some fun with it today.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Baked Zitti...a good pasta choice for a textural treat during our gastronomical forays into Gina Lollobrigita's part of this beautiful world of ours.


I love baked ziti but what I don't like is the overcooked ones where it gets hard and crunchy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

For this past Sunday evening's family dinner we enjoyed beef tips and mushrooms served on a bed of Pappardelle Egg Pasta noodles...a heafty noodle that stands up well to the mastication frenzy of the starving hoards! Loved by all of the attendant Hoards and a definite do-over for a future dinner! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61976


I like spaghetti with a lot of meat sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62160


Shred a pound or so of baked ham into that casserole and you have the makings of a fine meal!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62209


Now where could it have been? :icon_scratch: I've eaten bowls of Chile, topped with pasta. It was pretty good, as I recall, but for the life of me, I can't remember the source of this almost forgotten pleasure.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62456
> 
> 
> View attachment 62489
> 
> 
> View attachment 62466


Are we looking at Rotini lasagna in those bottom two photos? Whatever it is, it sure looks good!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Are we looking at Rotini lasagna in those bottom two photos? Whatever it is, it sure looks good!


I believe the spiral thingies are _fusseli_.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Do you like tuna noodle casserole hot or cold?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Do you like tuna noodle casserole hot or cold?


That (hot) was a dish from my childhood. Mom could feed all five of us on one can of tuna.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> That (hot) was a dish from my childhood. Mom could feed all five of us on one can of tuna.


I always like tuna cold, hot tuna to me tasted weird.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> That (hot) was a dish from my childhood. Mom could feed all five of us on one can of tuna.


Same here, and we thought we were living high on the hog!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62740


Now if this young lady's bowl was upside down on her head, she could be our youngest or oldest daughter!


----------



## ran23

Starting to long for real Tuna Casserole before the tuna helper came out.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Do you like tuna noodle casserole hot or cold?


I suppose it cold be eaten either way, but my gut (pun intended) tells me hot is the way to go. LOL.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> That (hot) was a dish from my childhood. Mom could feed all five of us on one can of tuna.


I can identify with that. Ours was a hardscrabble way of life. Some might have considered us dirt poor, but never in my life have I eaten as well as I did at my Mom's table She could lay out a feast, many times out of almost nothing. Good childhood memories.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I suppose it cold be eaten either way, but my gut (pun intended) tells me hot is the way to go. LOL.


For me, tuna was always eaten cold.


----------



## ran23

Tuna and Ramen was a meal in my early single years.


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> Tuna and Ramen was a meal in my early single years.


I love Ramen but damn the sodium content is extremely high.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I love Ramen but damn the sodium content is extremely high.


But remember, most of that sodium comes with the flavor packet. Throw out the flavor packet and you have essentially solved your problem. However plain ramen noodles are considered pretty bland by most and they may lose their appeal to you! LOL.


----------



## ran23

I remember less than half the flavor packet and green onions and /or garlic.


----------



## Oldsarge

Or just use low-sodium bouillon. Toss in a garlic clove, a grate of fresh ground black pepper and a scallion and your problem is solved. A shot of Worcestershire helps, too.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> Or just use low-sodium bouillon. Toss in a garlic clove, a grate of fresh ground black pepper and a scallion and your problem is solved. A shot of Worcestershire helps, too.


I make "cheating ramen" pretty often. Vegetable broth spiked with mirin and soy, simmered with ginger, carrots, shiitake mushrooms, and scallions, thinly sliced sirloin (it cooks very quickly in the hot broth) graced with ramen noodles, sunflower sprouts, uncooked scallions, and an eight minute egg.


----------



## eagle2250

Vecchio Vespa said:


> I make "cheating ramen" pretty often. Vegetable broth spiked with mirin and soy, simmered with ginger, carrots, shiitake mushrooms, and scallions, thinly sliced sirloin (it cooks very quickly in the hot broth) graced with ramen noodles, sunflower sprouts, uncooked scallions, and an eight minute egg.


You guys are inspiring me to get creative in my efforts to prepare healthier versions of ramen noodles! I have done the low sodium bone broth thing and I've added shredded rotisserie chicken, peas, chopped onions and a few shakes of Accent, but it seems there is so much more to be done! Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> You guys are inspiring me to get creative in my efforts to prepare healthier versions of ramen noodles! I have done the low sodium bone broth thing and I've added shredded rotisserie chicken, peas, chopped onions and a few shakes of Accent, but it seems there is so much more to be done! Thanks for the motivation.


And don't forget to slurp!


----------



## Oldsarge

She has the most smoldering eyes . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63689


You just know that they have to be putting something in that girls pasta! I'm going to have to "noodle" on that thought for a bit. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63689


I think I see a side boob.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64262
> 
> View attachment 64263


For our Sunday family dinner last evening we enjoyed pasta with white clam sauce, grilled chops and a fresh garden salad. For those so inclined, there was homemade apple sauce to complement their chops.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64318


Looking at the above, I am convinced, 'pasta must be a super food!' LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64318


She looks like a pasta dish.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64392


Paraphrasing that old, but classic response, "Nice Traps!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

When I was a freshman in college, I was invited into the Humanities Honors Seminar which was hosted by the chair of the History Department, Ernst Ekman. As a ice-breaker, he asked each student in turn who in history they would want to be. The usual febrile answers came back (JFK, Ghandi, Lincoln, etc.) until he got to me. I quietly answered 'Carlo Ponti'. Dr. Ekman about fell on the floor while the rest of my classmates looked slack-jawed and confused. When he recovered, Ekman looked at me with a grin and said, "Go ahead, tell them who he is."


----------



## ran23

It was fun looking him up.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64437


You're doing this on purpose so I can get excited, LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Sophia at 15


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

Pasta with hokkaido scallops and clams from somewhere near Tofino.


----------



## eagle2250

David J. Cooper said:


> View attachment 64684
> 
> 
> Pasta with hokkaido scallops and clams from somewhere near Torino.


Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64789


Holy !$#@


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64789


"Talk to the lips, not the t..... " Well you know where this was going! LOL. Howard, I'm inclined to echo your reply!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65060


Wow that is some monstrous lasagna.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65060


The above looks to be somewhat of a vertical version of the Olive Garden's Tour of Italy plate....yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Wow that is some monstrous lasagna.





eagle2250 said:


> The above looks to be somewhat of a vertical version of the Olive Garden's Tour of Italy plate....yes, no? :icon_scratch:


It's actually a very high end version of the Greek panistopika that some Michelin starred type concocted. Does look yummy!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64789


Poor girl gots a chill!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65181


It looks good, very tempting, but honestly, I'm not sure what it is that I am looking at....perhaps an Oriental version of Pasta Fagioli? Are those white ball shaped things dumplings of some sort or turkey or chicken meatballs? In any event, Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65373


Looks like beef tips on pasta shells....yum!


----------



## ran23

Here I thought those were Pearl Onions.


----------



## Oldsarge

Maybe gnocchi?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Maybe gnocchi?


or maybe mini potatoes?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66325


Were they to use Bucatini noodles in the preparation of that tempting mix above, the diner could enjoy sipping the broth through one of the noodles, while consuming the rest of the bowl with the chopsticks....yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Duck Ragú on papardelle


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66595


This evening the family will be enjoying Bucatini with Creamy Bacon and Sweet Onion sauce for dinner (thank you Rachael Ray for the recipe). I suspect the adults will like it, but suspect the grown up grand kids will be rather lukewarm on the issue.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> This evening the family will be enjoying Bucatini with Creamy Bacon and Sweet Onion sauce for dinner (thank you Rachael Ray for the recipe). I suspect the adults will like it, but suspect the grown up grand kids will be rather lukewarm on the issue.


Just hand them a Tabasco bottle. They'll be good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> This evening the family will be enjoying Bucatini with Creamy Bacon and Sweet Onion sauce for dinner (thank you Rachael Ray for the recipe). I suspect the adults will like it, but suspect the grown up grand kids will be rather lukewarm on the issue.


As I have posted previously, Bucatini is my absolute favorite pasta. Any type of robust sauce is tops, and I will have to look up my absolute favorite cook/personality, Rachel Ray's recipe (a friend worked as a publicist for her about a decade ago, and I have not only an autographed cookbook, but an autographed photo of Rachel, in her bathrobe!).


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66715


Is that bacon and pasta?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Just hand them a Tabasco bottle. They'll be good.


True story...when we prepare something new that the young ones have never experienced I always have a case of the MRE's we have in our emergency/hurricane response kit, opened, from which anyone who doesn't appreciate the new dish can make a selection and enjoy a gastronomical treat from my past life. It helps get rid of MRE's that may be approaching the end of their shelf life and the kids get a kick out of it. I can't remember ever eating an MRE that I didn't season with Tabasco Sauce! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> True story...when we prepare something new that the young ones have never experienced I always have a case of the MRE's we have in our emergency/hurricane response kit, opened, from which anyone who doesn't appreciate the new dish can make a selection and enjoy a gastronomical treat from my past life. It helps get rid of MRE's that may be approaching the end of their shelf life and the kids get a kick out of it. I can't remember ever eating an MRE that I didn't season with Tabasco Sauce! LOL.


When I was eating MRE's, they came with a bottle pre-packed. Of course, in those days (and I suspect it's still true) Senior NCO's were well known for having a camouflaged pouch with a Tabasco bottle always attached to their web gear (combat suspenders, for the civilians among us).


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66823


The above bowl of Asian noodles looks so good and also potentially painfully spiced, but real men don't worry about that. We just eat and enjoy it now and suffer in private later! LOL.


----------



## ran23

If you have never encountered Soy Noodles, they are only 1 net carb. I have some shrimp in the freezer, may try this out.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm doing shrimp and whole wheat pasta in a ad hoc sauce tonight. One large paste tomato, one red jalapeño (seeded and minced) two cloves of garlic, two scallions (julienned), a lemon and olive oil. With enough salt and_ garum _(anchovy oil) it should be edible. Do you get soy noodles from Heart, 99Ranch or Uwijamaya?

postnote: It turned out remarkable good!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

re: Soy Noodles. I remember it is a California company. Kroger/Fred Meyer carry the spaghetti and fettuccine noodles. Packaged wet and usually in organic isle. the actual company make 4-5 varieties.


----------



## Oldsarge

Aha! Thanks


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67797


The first course of a very nice lunch....I hope. The diet forced me to skip lunch today to atone for gastronomical sins of the weekend!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68005


What? No meatballs?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What? No meatballs?


Paraphrasing that iconic announcement from the old TV series, The Naked City, "There Are A Million Ways Toi Enjoy a bowl of pasta!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What? No meatballs?


Traditionally, even when there are meatballs in the sauce, they are served separately from the pasta as a second course. Thus the _primo_ (first course) is either a bowl of soup or a plate of pasta and the _secondo_ (second course) is would be the meatballs by themselves. Follow it up with a salad and you have the complete meal.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Paraphrasing that iconic announcement from the old TV series, The Naked City, "There Are A Million Ways Toi Enjoy a bowl of pasta!" LOL.


I thought it was always "a plate of pasta"?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I thought it was always "a plate of pasta"?


At Olive Garden they always seem to serve one's pasta order in a shallow, dinner plate sized bowl. At least that's how they serve their shrimp scampi and let's not forget their 'never ending pasta bowls!' LOL.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I thought it was always "a plate of pasta"?


One grandmother always served pasta on a plate, the other in a bowl. Dear wife, who is only Italian by injection, insists on bowls, and I promptly dump the pasta on a plate!


----------



## Oldsarge

In our house pasta came to the table in a bowl but was eaten off plates. Some sauce was on the pasta but most of it was in a gravy boat.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> At Olive Garden they always seem to serve one's pasta order in a shallow, dinner plate sized bowl. At least that's how they serve their shrimp scampi and let's not forget their 'never ending pasta bowls!' LOL.


You can fill up on so much of their never ending pasta soup,salad with breadsticks for just a low price.


----------



## Oldsarge

But that's probably only a good idea if you planning on running a marathon.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> In our house pasta came to the table in a bowl but was eaten off plates. Some sauce was on the pasta but most of it was in a gravy boat.


Assuming my memory is serving me well this morning, my Mama used to put a bowl of extra sauce on the table when she served spaghetti and meatballs. Along with that would come thick buttered slices of her home baked bread. Oddly I cannot recall her ever serving a green salad with our spaghetti. Hmmm........:icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> But that's probably only a good idea if you planning on running a marathon.


I would like to ask if my buddy would want to go to Olive Garden oe day and fill up on soup salad and breadsticks. Do they still have the never ending pasta bowls? By any chance if you guys been to Olive Garden lately?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> But that's probably only a good idea if you planning on running a marathon.


Or if you're just hungry.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I would like to ask if my buddy would want to go to Olive Garden oe day and fill up on soup salad and breadsticks. Do they still have the never ending pasta bowls? By any chance if you guys been to Olive Garden lately?


They seem to be having some kind of never ending special almost every time Mrs Eagle and I drop in to the local Olive Garden. My recommendation is to call ahead and ask.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> They seem to be having some kind of never ending special almost every time Mrs Eagle and I drop in to the local Olive Garden. My recommendation is to call ahead and ask.


You can fill up on so much of their pasta bowls that you leave the place really stuffed and not in the mood for a dessert later.


----------



## Big T

Olive Garden is good for a very occasional visit, but I much prefer to search out non-chains.

As an aside, of the Italians here, how many call sauce gravy or vice versa? To us,it was always sauce. In recent year, the only people in my locale that call it gravy, were imitating the Soprano.


----------



## Oldsarge

We always called it 'sauce'. Gravy was either brown or cream. But that may have been because Mom was from Montana and of English/Welsh extraction.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> We always called it 'sauce'. Gravy was either brown or cream. But that may have been because Mom was from Montana and of English/Welsh extraction.


That's exactly what we did/said. Gravy is for mashed potatoes, etc., and not red!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68461


No one in our family would refer to any of those dishes as pasta, though I know of no family members that wouldn't have stuffed themselves on them!


----------



## Oldsarge

Sort of Pasta Internacionale


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> No one in our family would refer to any of those dishes as pasta, though I know of no family members that wouldn't have stuffed themselves on them!





Oldsarge said:


> Sort of Pasta Internacionale


Indeed, there are at least a hundred and one different ways to top pasta noodles! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69081
> 
> 
> View attachment 69083


What kind of pasta is that on the bottom?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69101


We have some good friends who will be joining us for Thanksgiving...he is retired Army, such as yourself and his wife is a beautiful lady he met and married on one of his assignments/tours in Germany. She is an incredible cook and she bakes loaves of bread that look identical to the one in the picture above. It is some of the best bread I have ever sampled in my life. Life is indeed good!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What kind of pasta is that on the bottom?


Paperdelle in bolognese sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69183
> 
> 
> View attachment 69189
> 
> 
> View attachment 69193


So you twirl the pasta up with the fork and then scoop it with the spoon?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> So you twirl the pasta up with the fork and then scoop it with the spoon?


No, you pick up the strands of pasta with the fork and then use the spoon to help twirl it. My grandfather used to do that. I just use the plate instead of a spoon.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> No, you pick up the strands of pasta with the fork and then use the spoon to help twirl it. My grandfather used to do that. I just use the plate instead of a spoon.


I always just twirled it with my fork until it became a small ball then slurped it up.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69313


Is that cheese sauce, Sarge?


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> No, you pick up the strands of pasta with the fork and then use the spoon to help twirl it. My grandfather used to do that. I just use the plate instead of a spoon.


As do I! I know of no one in our family, other than my wife, that uses a spoon. For that matter, we also use plates, again except for my wife, that insists on bowls!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that cheese sauce, Sarge?


I think it's Alfredo sauce, cheese and cream.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> As do I! I know of no one in our family, other than my wife, that uses a spoon. For that matter, we also use plates, again except for my wife, that insists on bowls!


Is it called a "pasta plate" or a "pasta bowl"? Or does it matter what you call it?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Is it called a "pasta plate" or a "pasta bowl"? Or does it matter what you call it?


.....or perhaps most appropriately we could just call it yummy! I couldn't give a whit if a great pasta dinner was served on a plate or in a bowl. Just throw in a side salad, good garlic bread and lots of pasta! Oops....I drooled on my keyboard...LOL.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Is it called a "pasta plate" or a "pasta bowl"? Or does it matter what you call it?


My family were simple speaking Sicilian immigrants. I have no recollection of calling a plate or a bowl anything but a plate or a bowl!


----------



## Oldsarge

I found an interesting article that states that pasta cooked _al dente_ has a lower glycemic index that either bread or potatoes. This is wonderful news, especially for tonight's dinner!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> .....or perhaps most appropriately we could just call it yummy! I couldn't give a whit if a great pasta dinner was served on a plate or in a bowl. Just throw in a side salad, good garlic bread and lots of pasta! Oops....I drooled on my keyboard...LOL.


Now that's a good meal.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I found an interesting article that states that pasta cooked _al dente_ has a lower glycemic index that either bread or potatoes. This is wonderful news, especially for tonight's dinner!


What kind of pasta you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What kind of pasta you having for dinner tonight?


I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I'm still thinking about it.


Have you had spaghetti and meatballs before?


----------



## Oldsarge

Long before you were born, Howard.


----------



## Oldsarge

Now for those who feeling twirling the pasta is a big gauche . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Now for those who feeling twirling the pasta is a big gauche . . .
> 
> View attachment 69773


Jeez Louise....a fellow could starve weaving their spaghetti noodles into a fabric of pasta, before consumption. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Parallel evolution. Italy was eating noodles long before Marco Polo left for China.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69931


Looks delicious, but I think I'm going to need a bigger plate. YUM!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70687


I oh-so-love pasta, in any shape, but alas, pasta may be my gastronomical albatross/gut buster. Sad, but true! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I oh-so-love pasta, in any shape, but alas, pasta may be my gastronomical albatross/gut buster. Sad, but true! LOL.


I love pasta too.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71485


Must be celebrating their anniversary.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71699


Looking at the picture above, I am at once salivating and intrigued with the possible details of what I am looking at. What is it and do you have a recipe for it? Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Looking at the picture above, I am at once salivating and intrigued with the possible details of what I am looking at. What is it and do you have a recipe for it? Yum.


I'm not sure and no, I don't. I see what looks like spiraled zucchini, spaghetti, chunks of chicken breast and what looks like bacon all in a cream sauce. Essentially a one-pot.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72013


I do believe I could be perfectly happy to live on differently topped pasta dishes, with shrimp being a favored topping! Life can be very good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72593


👍


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> 👍


Indeed, we should properly appreciate the positive effects of carb-loading! It increases one's endurance notably. LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, we should properly appreciate the positive effects of carb-loading! It increases one's endurance notably. LOL.


Staring at Sophia Lorenz's boobs is one of them.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73083


Is that pasta bowl topped with Ricotta cheese? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Is that pasta bowl topped with Ricotta cheese? :icon_scratch:


Good guess.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Good guess.


Sort of like an assemble it yourself lasagna bowl....yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74075


Please tell me that's Kim Kardashian?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74075


Looks pretty darned yummy, but the spaghetti would look more appetizing smothered in meat sauce and while we are at it, how about putting a coupes of buttered garlic bread sticks on the other plate. LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Looks pretty darned yummy, but the spaghetti would look more appetizing smothered in meat sauce and while we are at it, how about putting a coupes of buttered garlic bread sticks on the other plate. LOL.


And meatballs?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

On a quest to Barnes and Noble with the granddaughter yesterday, we stopped at the Olive Garden for lunch and enjoyed shrimp scampi on a bed of Angel hair pasta for lunch. The younger generation ordered eggplant parmigiana on her bed of pasta. Our local Olive Garden has really good coffee, but alas, they seem to have discontinued those oh-so-tasty after dinner mints. Bummer.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> On a quest to Barnes and Noble with the granddaughter yesterday, we stopped at the Olive Garden for lunch and enjoyed shrimp scampi on a bed of Angel hair pasta for lunch. The younger generation ordered eggplant parmigiana on her bed of pasta. Our local Olive Garden has really good coffee, but alas, they seem to have discontinued those oh-so-tasty after dinner mints. Bummer.


Not discontinued, your server may have just forgot! When I picked up daughter #3 at PSU a week before Christmas, we stopped at the State College Olive Garden. We were given the mints before we left the table.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75489


🤢


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76063


My eyes and stomach say yes, but the Docs say no! Whats a man to do? I can see a lot of unrequited gastronomical lust in my future. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76277
> 
> 
> View attachment 76279


"SLURP".


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76705


Oddly I seem to be experiencing an inexplicable craving for a big bowl of pasta smothered in meat sauce, for two! Yum.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Oddly I seem to be experiencing an inexplicable craving for a big bowl of paste smothered in meat sauce, for two! Yum.


A big bowl of paste with meat sauce doesn't sound edible. 🤢


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> A big bowl of paste with meat sauce doesn't sound edible. 🤢


Thanks for pointing out the typo to me! It is fixed now.


----------



## Big T

I ate lots of paste in first grade, no sauce.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> I ate lots of paste in first grade, no sauce.


Sounds like a meal that would really stick to your ribs! LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Sounds like a meal that would really stick to your ribs! LOL.


Are you saying, that when you were in first or second grade, you never tried tasting paste or smelling paper off the "ditto" machine?

30-somethings today, don't know what they missed in the good old days!


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Are you saying, that when you were in first or second grade, you never tried tasting paste or smelling paper off the "ditto" machine?
> 
> 30-somethings today, don't know what they missed in the good old days!


I probably did, but at this point in life I've gotten so old, I can't remember sh*t! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Are you saying, that when you were in first or second grade, you never tried tasting paste or smelling paper off the "ditto" machine?
> 
> 30-somethings today, don't know what they missed in the good old days!


We used to sniff glue too.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> We used to sniff glue too.


Methinks you were sniffing a different sort of glue than the odors from mimeograph machines!

In our early years, many of us put many model cars & airplanes together and I'm waiting for the late night TV lawyers to start lining clients for class action lawsuits against companies like Testors, etc., that fed our habits!


----------



## ran23

Testor's glues and paint dripping all over. That's the 60' all over again.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Methinks you were sniffing a different sort of glue than the odors from mimeograph machines!
> 
> In our early years, many of us put many model cars & airplanes together and I'm waiting for the late night TV lawyers to start lining clients for class action lawsuits against companies like Testors, etc., that fed our habits!


I think it was Elmer's. But anyway let's get back to pasta talk, LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

ran23 said:


> Testor's glues and paint dripping all over. That's the 60' all over again.


We didn't know any better and I believe our parents didn't either!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77833


A long time ago, in a land far, far away we once, for a short while, made our own noodles, but truth be known, it was just too darned much work. It is so much easier to buy a box of your favored noodle designs at the grocery, take them home and just drop them in the pot! All you have left to do is brew you special secret spaghetti sauce and mix it with the cooked noodles. Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78281


The above photo ramps up my cravings for a big bowl of pasta shell in meat sauce.,,and I haven't even eaten breakfast yet. :crazy:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> The above photo ramps up my cravings for a big bowl of pasta shell in meat sauce.,,and I haven't even eaten breakfast yet. :crazy:


Then you can have a Breakfast Pasta if that's such a thing.


----------



## Oldsarge

I've had pasta for breakfast.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I've had pasta for breakfast.


How'd it taste?


----------



## Big T

If there is leftover pasta or pizza, I usually have it for breakfast. Yesterday, I had some spaghetti #8, with beef braciola.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> If there is leftover pasta or pizza, I usually have it for breakfast. Yesterday, I had some spaghetti #8, with beef braciola.


On many occasions I have enjoyed leftover pizza for breakfast, but cannot recall having pasta for breakfast! However you Big T and Oldsarge, with your bold early morning palates have inspired me and I will enjoy a pasta breakfast one day this very week! For sauce are we talking a tomato base or perhaps, alfredo sauce? The Mrs is out in the kitchen building a fried egg, ham and Swiss sandwich for this mornings breakfast , so the grand pasta experiment will be put on hold for later this week! LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> On many occasions I have enjoyed leftover pizza for breakfast, but cannot recall having pasta for breakfast! However you Big T and Oldsarge, with your bold early morning palates have inspired me and I will enjoy a pasta breakfast one day this very week! For sauce are we talking a tomato base or perhaps, alfredo sauce? The Mrs is out in the kitchen building a fried egg, ham and Swiss sandwich for this mornings breakfast , so the grand pasta experiment will be put on hold for later this week! LOL.


Alfredo is too heavy to begin your day! A light tomato, basil and olive oil, mix, maybe with a few capers on top as decoration?


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T is correct. Another choice is _al buro, _either butter or olive oil and Parmesan.

Howard, it tasted like pasta.


----------



## Big T

Spaghetti, w/olive oil and parmesan, is a meal unto itself! Toss some good black olives on top, and maybe whip up an egg to mix in the pasta, and it's a perfect Sunday morning breakfast! Maybe a side of sweet, Italian sausage?


----------



## Oldsarge

Now you've got me drooling. I'm not sure I can wait for Sunday.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Now you've got me drooling. I'm not sure I can wait for Sunday.


This is why you make a little extra for every dinner! Certain dishes always taste better after 8 to 10 hours for the ingredients to get friendly with one another!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> If there is leftover pasta or pizza, I usually have it for breakfast. Yesterday, I had some spaghetti #8, with beef braciola.


I would never have spaghetti for breakfast, To me it doesn't sound like a breakfast meal.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Spaghetti, w/olive oil and parmesan, is a meal unto itself! Toss some good black olives on top, and maybe whip up an egg to mix in the pasta, and it's a perfect Sunday morning breakfast! Maybe a side of sweet, Italian sausage?


That would be for me a lunch or dinner.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I would never have spaghetti for breakfast, To me it doesn't sound like a breakfast meal.


Howard! Spaghetti for breakfast will have ladies, such as pictured in Sarge's post #1,075 banging down your door! Women love men who cook and then especially, clean!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Howard! Spaghetti for breakfast will have ladies, such as pictured in Sarge's post #1,075 banging down your door! Women love men who cook and then especially, clean!


Women do love a guy's clean house. If it was a romantic spaghetti dinner with a glass of wine, that would be nice.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78463
> 
> 
> View attachment 78465


👍


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Women do love a guy's clean house. If it was a romantic spaghetti dinner with a glass of wine, that would be nice.


....or it could be a romantic pasta breakfast on the morning after....yes, no?


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> ....or it could be a romantic pasta breakfast on the morning after....yes, no?


Sauce is sometimes hard to get out of bedsheets!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ....or it could be a romantic pasta breakfast on the morning after....yes, no?


No, No No pasta for breakfast, eggs and sausage with some bacon Is for breakfast not pasta.


----------



## ran23

Then Wrap those up for breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge

If you make pasta and then stir in beaten egg and put some sausage on the side, that's breakfast. The hot pasta will cook the egg.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> If you make pasta and then stir in beaten egg and put some sausage on the side, that's breakfast. The hot pasta will cook the egg.


That sounds delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

You can't get any sexier than a hot woman shoveling pasta in her face.


----------



## Oldsarge

Pasta con vongole


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 83961


Does she have any recipes for a pasta dish?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 83961


She has that thousand yard stare in her eyes...thinking about that last Spaghetti Factory eatery they passed awhile back, without stopping for a quick refill on a favored pasta dish! It must be a curse being an icon? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Does she have any recipes for a pasta dish?


She's an Italian grandma. Of course she does.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> She's an Italian grandma. Of course she does.


Her recipes look delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This one's for Howard.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84286
> 
> 
> This one's for Howard.


I already had my pasta dinner last night for My Birthday, Yesterday I had a delicious Eggplant Parmigiana and it was delicious with spaghetti on the side.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84354


Is that Linguine?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that Linguine?


Too big for linguine. More likely Papardelle.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

C'mon Sarge what the hell are you doing to me? 
I'm so mesmerized!


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> C'mon Sarge what the hell are you doing to me?
> I'm so mesmerized!


Easier to wash sauce off of skin, as opposed to articles of clothing, Howard! These are pretty smart girls, trying to keep their bikinis looking sharp and clean, as opposed to meatballs and strands of spaghetti residue.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Easier to wash sauce off of skin, as opposed to articles of clothing, Howard! These are pretty smart girls, trying to keep their bikinis looking sharp and clean, as opposed to meatballs and strands of spaghetti residue.


But why does it look she is going to eat her hair?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> But why does it look she is going to eat her hair?


Howard, Howard, Howard, a girl that puts her hair in her mouth, next glances at you with very coquettish glances, and the next thing you know, you’re swirling around in that bowl of spaghetti. 

The next morning, you have difficulty explaining to Ma how you got sauce stains on you pants & shirts, when she says she made you burgers for supper…


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> C'mon Sarge what the hell are you doing to me?
> I'm so mesmerized!


Howard, did you notice the cut lime sitting atop the spaghetti on the left side of the bowl I was thinking that might produce a significant flavor boost for that bowl of pasta....yes, no?


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, did you notice the cut lime sitting atop the spaghetti on the left side of the bowl I was thinking that might produce a significant flavor boost for that bowl of pasta....yes, no?


What cut lime???????


----------



## Big T

Big T said:


> What cut lime???????


When I looked at the picture for the 6th or 10th time, I did notice she has a feather tatoo'ed and it appears to be a directional symbol of some sort. Must be some prized destination she is trying to promote?


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Howard, Howard, Howard, a girl that puts her hair in her mouth, next glances at you with very coquettish glances, and the next thing you know, you’re swirling around in that bowl of spaghetti.
> 
> The next morning, you have difficulty explaining to Ma how you got sauce stains on you pants & shirts, when she says she made you burgers for supper…


I wanna be the meatballs.


----------



## Oldsarge

In my second semester of college, I found myself in the Honors Western Civilization discussion group. The professor who ran it was the Chairman of the department and as an ice breaker, he asked each of us who we would want to be as some person in history. The others gave the usual stereotypical "JFK", "Gandhi", et tedious cetera. When he got to me I answered, "Carlo Ponti". Dr. Ekman roared and nearly fell out of his chair. Then he looked at my mystified classmates and said to me, "Tell them who Carlo Ponti is."


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84456
> 
> 
> In my second semester of college, I found myself in the Honors Western Civilization discussion group. The professor who ran it was the Chairman of the department and as an ice breaker, he asked each of us who we would want to be as some person in history. The others gave the usual stereotypical "JFK", "Gandhi", et tedious cetera. When he got to me I answered, "Carlo Ponti". Dr. Ekman roared and nearly fell out of his chair. Then he looked at my mystified classmates and said to me, "Tell them who Carlo Ponti is."




.......but the big question remains was it her pasta or her body that served as Ponti's main attraction to the "Brass ring?" LOL.


----------



## Big T

Putting aside the luscious bowl (of spaghetti, you bunch of dirty minded fools), I prefer my wimmen with a bit of meat on the bones. Better for keeping your warm in the cold, Pennsyltucky nights!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> .......but the big question remains was it her pasta or her body that served as Ponti's main attraction to the "Brass ring?" LOL.


He must've ate her spaghetti.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84580


Adding a half pound to a pound of shredded lobster meat to the above would move it from a like to a "love" for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84756


My kind of pasta!!!! Very reminiscent of how my grandparents served up pasta!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> My kind of pasta!!!! Very reminiscent of how my grandparents served up pasta!


What kind of sauce did your grandparents use? Were they aware of the sodium content sometimes?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> What kind of sauce did your grandparents use? Were they aware of the sodium content sometimes?


I am not a salt lover, and can’t remember ever having heavily salted foods. My wife salts stuff even before tasting it!

Sauce was made from tomatoes that were from the garden, canned by grandparents and mother. Never had bottled sauce. Was a basic tomato sauce, usually cooked for hours with pork. Meatballs or veal was cooked and served separately. Can’t remember having hot sausage until well after I was married. We did have sweet Italian sausage growing up, no sausage but lots of green peppers, onions and garlic. Pizza was an occasional treat.


----------



## Oldsarge

That is absolutely the way to do it. I have many jars of sauce on my shelf to get me through until the garden tomatoes start to ripen. My local grocery makes a very decent pizza crust so I just buy theirs and decorate to my heart's content. I was planning on left-over cabbage rolls for dinner tonight but the idea of sweet sausage and red sauce has derailed by intentions. Yum!


----------



## Big T

In our homes (grandparent, aunts, uncles), it was heresy to make a red sauce other than the basic tomato. Everything was from the garden. One of my grandmothers got on a preaching bend about “empty calories“ and how bad they were for us kids. This in spite of her being twice the size she should have been!

We’re coming into a part of the year I did not like-preparation for gardens! My dad had the rototiller (not an easy to use Troy Bilt, but a “beat you up” rear tine model. My major chore of doing the grandparents and others. These were large gardens and often multiple plots at each house. Part of this included shoveling/ spreading manure. Did I say how I disliked this chore? Even worse came in the summer, the weeding I had to do and picking of green beans. 

Some of our neighbors had chicken and luckily, we didn’t. I did enjoy watching one neighbor lop the head of the unfortunate Sunday dinner, letting it run around headless for its final moments!

One of my grandfathers was a butcher, so we always had good beef and pork. With my dad and uncles being hunters, we also had venison hanging in the cooler, both in and out of season.

Ah, the good old days!


----------



## Oldsarge

That's kind of how I try to live, now. Though as time passes, the venison is going to be replaced with various fishy delights and (hopefully) Canada geese. I just don't climb mountains the way I did once.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> That is absolutely the way to do it. I have many jars of sauce on my shelf to get me through until the garden tomatoes start to ripen. My local grocery makes a very decent pizza crust so I just buy theirs and decorate to my heart's content. I was planning on left-over cabbage rolls for dinner tonight but the idea of sweet sausage and red sauce has derailed by intentions. Yum!


Growing up as a kid in rural Pennsylvania, I cannot remember my Mother ever buying canned tomato products of any kind, but I do remember going down in the root cellar and seeing literally hundreds of mason jars filled with home canned vegetables of every sort. It felt good to stand there and just look at all those jars of food we would enjoy. When it came to tomatoes, Mom canned whole tomatoes, tomato sauce, tomato juice, etc. Those were very good days and honestly I cannot recall ever having eaten better!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84868
> 
> 
> View attachment 84869


😲Hope she don't get spaghetti on her boobs.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84869


Howard, I must be getting old. I was so focused on that bowl of pasta, I just hadn't noticed the diner....
..........yea, your right, Mrs Eagle didn't buy off on that story either! Oops LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, I must be getting old. I was so focused on that bowl of pasta, I just hadn't noticed the diner....
> ..........yea, your right, Mrs Eagle didn't buy off on that story either! Oops LOL.


😉

I'm more focused on other things.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> 😲Hope she don't get spaghetti on her boobs.


Too high maintenance, Howard!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85622


Oddly the above has me reflecting on chicken and pasta...the drumsticks have always been my favorite part(s) of the chicken! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85923


Now that is something I have not seen in a long, long while....a 35mm film camera. I believe the one pictured is a Minolta AL-F. My Mama gifted me with one of those when I was just about to graduate from high school. Good memories.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86238


It is pasta so I'm sure it must be good, but I must ask "what is it?"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Sarge Just yesterday We were having the packaged stuffed clams for dinner that My Father And I got from food shopping and when we sat down to have our pasta dinner, The stuffed clams, it needs a sauce but not a seasoning, when we had it, it tasted a bit salty, Would you know as to what sauce goes on stuffed clams?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Sarge Just yesterday We were having the packaged stuffed clams for dinner that My Father And I got from food shopping and when we sat down to have our pasta dinner, The stuffed clams, it needs a sauce but not a seasoning, when we had it, it tasted a bit salty, Would you know as to what sauce goes on stuffed clams?


Either an Alfredo or a white wine butter sauce would be really good.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Either an Alfredo or a white wine butter sauce would be really good.



OK, I will search for that when I go shopping before my shift starts.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86538


Wow...the graphics on that plate almost look three dimensional. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Barbecued pasta?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Barbecued pasta?
> 
> View attachment 86684


I've cooked pasta and the associated sauces at the same time in a deep fry pan, but never over a barbecue grill. I'll put that on the list for future kitchen endeavors. Thanks!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86964


This is what happens when we manly men allow the missus to unilaterally pick out the dinner ware! LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> This is what happens when we manly men allow the missus to unilaterally pick out the dinner ware! LOL.


my adolescent mind could probably look at the pic and draw some risqué description….just saying!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Troones

Pappardelle. Not my mine but pretty close to what we’re making for dinner today.


----------



## Oldsarge

Troones said:


> Pappardelle. Not my mine but pretty close to what we’re making for dinner today.
> 
> View attachment 87150


One of my favorite dishes!


----------



## Howard

Troones said:


> Pappardelle. Not my mine but pretty close to what we’re making for dinner today.
> 
> View attachment 87150


That looks like Beef And Noodles.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> That looks like Beef And Noodles.


In an Italian way, it is.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87633


I don't see any meatballs on that plate.


----------



## Oldsarge

Meatballs aren't Italian.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88741


 Sarge, How'd I know you were going to post that?


----------



## Troones




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88860



I love me some mac and cheese. 😊


----------



## Troones

Penne alla Vodka. These evening’s dinner plan….


----------



## Troones

I’m in Pesto Paradise….


----------



## Oldsarge

There is a restaurant in Honolulu called Auntie Pasto's. They had a pesto bruschetta to die for. As for their spaghetti al pesto . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89178


 I'm sure Sophia has nice "meatballs".


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89106


Pray tell, what is it that we are looking at in the photo above? The translucent strands are of the shape and form of spaghetti, but spaghetti is not translucent. I'm confused ....again, I'm afraid. LOL.


----------



## ran23

Might be clear rice noodles or shitaki.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Pray tell, what is it that we are looking at in the photo above? The translucent strands are of the shape and form of spaghetti, but spaghetti is not translucent. I'm confused ....again, I'm afraid. LOL.


It's labeled as fried vermicelli. Why is it translucent? I have no clue.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


>


I told you she was a good cook.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I told you she was a good cook.


What is that dish she has in her hands?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What is that dish she has in her hands?


Looks like gnocchi with red sauce and roast beef.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Pad Thai counts


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

China style


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89594


Those stuffed shells look rather yummy this AM. Paired with a good mug of coffee they would make an excellent breakfast, methinks.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I'm sure Sophia has nice "meatballs".


Howard, concentrate on the pasta! Much safer way to live, particularly when dining out with dear wife. I’ve been kicked under the table, boofed on the head and once had spaghetti sauce splashed my way.


----------



## Oldsarge

View attachment 89595



Big T said:


> Howard, concentrate on the pasta! Much safer way to live, particularly when dining out with dear wife. I’ve been kicked under the table, boofed on the head and once had spaghetti sauce splashed my way.


Marriage Italian style.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Those stuffed shells look rather yummy this AM. Paired with a good mug of coffee they would make an excellent breakfast, methinks.


Unless those stuffed shells can be filled with scrambled eggs then I consider it a breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge

Thai style


----------



## Oldsarge

Gnocchi in gorgonzola sauce!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90009


I have a big pot of homemade spaghetti/three meat sauce simmering on the stove as I type this post Depending on our appetites in the Eagles crib this evening, we will fnjoy a big pasta dinner tonight or tomorrow night!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I have a big pot of homemade spaghetti/three meat sauce simmering on the stove as I type this post Depending on our appetites in the Eagles crib this evening, we will fnjoy a big pasta dinner tonight or tomorrow night!



Is it with meatballs?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Is it with meatballs?


That is a good question, my friend. Mrs Eagle frequently bakes a mess of really tasty meatballs, sized similarly to baseballs( read as 'big suckers!'), and served with the spaghetti. However, the meat sauce I prepared yesterday already had a lot of meat mixed in it, much like a bowl of bean(less) chili and we thought the meatballs would be overkill this time. Hence, we had no meatballs this time.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Troones

I’m making Pappardelle with my special Bolognese sauce today (my day off). The secret is a touch of mint sauce! Pictures will be forthcoming.


----------



## eagle2250

Troones said:


> I’m making Pappardelle with my special Bolognese sauce today (my day off). The secret is a touch of mint sauce! Pictures will be forthcoming.


Sounds great, but the mint sauce is a new twist to me. Please share a few more details with us. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Oldsarge

Second the request.


----------



## Troones

eagle2250 said:


> Sounds great, but the mint sauce is a new twist to me. Please share a few more details with us. Thanking you in advance.


Sauce is simmering as I type this.🙂. Yes, I know the mint sauce seems unusual but believe me, it doesn’t make the sauce taste “minty”. What it does is round out the flavours and awaken your taste buds. Kind of like salt, but in a different kind of way I guess. It can actually work as a substitute for basil if used sparingly.


----------



## Troones

Pappardelle ala Troones


----------



## Oldsarge

Slurp, drool, whimper . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Troones said:


> Pappardelle ala Troones
> 
> View attachment 90164


When I next prepare that recipe, I will incorporate the mint sauce into my brew. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This is probably polenta, but close enough.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And then she grew up.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90427
> 
> 
> And then she grew up.


Big fan of pasta here. It indeed must be a super food!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91200


That's not a proper way to eat pasta.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90701


I would rather be with that “size 0” than drink wine (but not pasta).


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Howard style


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91543
> 
> Howard style


That looks so delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Troones

I asked my wife to whip up one of her world famous lasagnas before she left Saturday for a visit out west with the kids. She left me with this store bought frozen lasagna instead.😐

the joke is on her though. It tastes pretty good!


----------



## Big T

Troones said:


> I asked my wife to whip up one of her world famous lasagnas before she left Saturday for a visit out west with the kids. She left me with this store bought frozen lasagna instead.😐
> 
> the joke is on her though. It tastes pretty good!
> View attachment 91855


Looks pretty tasty to me!


----------



## Big T

Big T said:


> Looks pretty tasty to me!


major issue always seems to be way over-cooked pasta!


----------



## Oldsarge

True. Keeping lasagna 'al dente' is an art form, and one that I never mastered. My wife could but not me. So I use eggplant slices instead. It's better for my blood sugar anyway.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> True. Keeping lasagna 'al dente' is an art form, and one that I never mastered. My wife could but not me. So I use eggplant slices instead. It's better for my blood sugar anyway.


My wife makes a superb lasagna using eggplant slices, zuchinni and green & yellow squash. Other items are standard fare for lasagna. I like it best with sweet Italian sausage and fresh mozzarella.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> major issue always seems to be way over-cooked pasta!


I don't like when pasta has those crunchy sides, I think it's those pasta shells that My Mother buys at the supermarket.


----------



## ItalianStyle

Howard said:


> I don't like when pasta has those crunchy sides, I think it's those pasta shells that My Mother buys at the supermarket.


Does she actually boil it? 😁


----------



## Howard

ItalianStyle said:


> Does she actually boil it? 😁


I think she just overcooks it.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I think she just overcooks it.


Howard: buy your Mom a psck of “non boil” lasagna pasta. She will just assemble the dish using the pasta as-is from the package. As the dish cooks, the pasta draws moisture from the other components. Works pretty well! My wife uses it when she is in a hurry (or those times I’m bellowing “Feed Me”).


----------



## Oldsarge

I agree. Cooking the lasagna noodles as part of the casserole is really the easiest way to do it. Makes a fine dish with less work and mess.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I agree. Cooking the lasagna noodles as part of the casserole is really the easiest way to do it. Makes a fine dish with less work and mess.


So why is it hard on the sides?


----------



## Oldsarge

Overcooking


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Ravioli is the easiest pasta to cook, you just boil it until it floats.


----------



## Adventure Wolf

I was working at a grocery store and I volunteered to stay over during the carnage - it was a hurricane. We were open, but really only an idiot leaves when there is 75 mile an hour sustained winds and a constant down pour. This guy, literally one of maybe five customers I had that day, walked in to the store because he was "in the mood for fresh pasta" and didn't know where it was located in the store.

I found out later that he died on his way home.

Edit: I've never looked at tortellini the same way since.


----------



## Howard

Adventure Wolf said:


> Ravioli is the easiest pasta to cook, you just boil it until it floats.


I love ravioli.


----------



## Oldsarge

Adventure Wolf said:


> Ravioli is the easiest pasta to cook, you just boil it until it floats.


the same thing is true of fresh pasta.


----------



## Oldsarge

Adventure Wolf said:


> I was working at a grocery store and I volunteered to stay over during the carnage - it was a hurricane. We were open, but really only an idiot leaves when there is 75 mile an hour sustained winds and a constant down pour. This guy, literally one of maybe five customers I had that day, walked in to the store because he was "in the mood for fresh pasta" and didn't know where it was located in the store.
> 
> I found out later that he died on his way home.
> 
> Edit: I've never looked at tortellini the same way since.


Perfectly understandable.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 92330


I don't see meatballs, unless she ate them all.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Troones

In a few short hours I’ll be dropping these beauties into the pot. I’ve got an experimental Bolognese sauce simmering as we speak.

Pappardelle. My favorite pasta, just a tad ahead of many many other second favorites!


----------



## Oldsarge

Troones said:


> In a few short hours I’ll be dropping these beauties into the pot. I’ve got an experimental Bolognese sauce simmering as we speak.
> 
> Pappardelle. My favorite pasta, just a tad ahead of many many other second favorites!
> View attachment 92555


I love pappardelle! And a salsa bolognese is the perfect topping!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> I love pappardelle! And a salsa bolognese is the perfect topping!


Bolognese is my favorite sauce!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Oh my! A tuna alfredo . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Bolognese is my favorite sauce!


I also like Vodka Sauce too.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 92728


Is that Mac And Cheese?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that Mac And Cheese?


Nope. It's _rotelle_ with red sauce.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Nope. It's _rotelle_ with red sauce.


Simple red sauce or flavored with pork or beef?


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> Simple red sauce or flavored with pork or beef?


Since I just copied and pasted the photo, I'm not sure. But looking at it, I'll say simple. Pity, though. Pork red sauce is my favorite.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Since I just copied and pasted the photo, I'm not sure. But looking at it, I'll say simple. Pity, though. Pork red sauce is my favorite.


Every Saturday morning, my mother prepare sauce for the week. Always pork cooked in it, and many, many times pig’s feet (don’t knock it until you taste it!). Sauce was so thick that placing a spoon in it, pulling it out, and turning it upside down, the sauce would stick. My mother would cook (finish) meatballs in the sauce, though my grandparents never did, Meatballs lightly fried then finished/baked in the oven, as would the breaded veal or steak cutlets. Grated cheese was “Roma” (Romano). Pasta was always “spaghetti #9”.


----------



## Oldsarge

Next week, or the following, turkey necks will come into the market. I will buy about a dozen, roast them brown and make up about two gallons of stock. A pig's foot always (if I can get them) goes in. Thickens things up marvelously. I haven't made a strongly pork sauce in several years. If I didn't have so many jars on the shelf already this year, I would do something about that.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This is for Howard because . . . meatballs!


----------



## ran23

Meatballs, breakfast. lunch or dinner, luv it.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> This is for Howard because . . . meatballs!
> 
> View attachment 93443


I like them on a sandwich.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------

